# Computer shuts down randomly.



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

My Gateway desktop computer with Win7-64 bit, has started to shut down by itself. I noticed this happening a few months ago and figured it might be due to overheating. I cleaned out the fan areas and installed Speedfan to see what the temps are. The CPU seems to be running around 35-39 C. I can tell when the pc is going to shut down because shortly before it happens, the screen freezes, the mouse won't operate, and then the tower shuts off, but the screen still has the last image on it. I can start it right away and it works fine until the next shut down which could be a week away or only a few hours away. Naturally, the 1 year warranty has just expired and the Gateway techie says I should do a system recovery and if that doesn't work they'll fix for around $200!! Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## CdnXxRRODxX (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you take a look at the event viewer and see if there are any application or windows errors (most likely in the administrative events section).

It sounds like overheating, however, I agree. What are you doing with your PC when it shuts down? What GPU does it have? It could be a GPU overheating if you're playing a game or something graphics heavy.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Run this to post the error logs and post the date of the last crash.

Please download the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso VEW and save it to your Desktop: Event Veiwer


For XP operating sysetms double-click VEW.exe For later operating systems right-click VEW.exe and select "Run As Administrator".

Under "Select log to query", select:

*Application
System*

Under "Select type to list", select:

*Error
Warning*

Click the radio button for "Number of events"

Type 10 in the 1 to 20 box

Then click the Run button.

Notepad will open with the output log. Please copy and paste the contents into your next reply.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

My GPU is GeForce GT420....I seem to recall that I might have been using Pogo games at the time of the shut downs.
I tried the Event Viewer and I can't get any output log...all I get is a message saying "Cannot find the C:\VEW.txt file. Do you want to create a new file?" Sorry.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I got it...last date of crash was August 10, 2013
...Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 8/11/2013 10:18:29 AM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:31:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 2:41:21 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 11:14:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 10:49:19 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec4aa8e Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4b4 Faulting process id: 0xf94 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce9615b8386f30 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: 172eabe9-020f-11e3-9165-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 10:06:33 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 2:38:21 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16496, time stamp: 0x51a55c6d Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0002e41b Faulting process id: 0x1190 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce95d5edfca40f Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll Report Id: 808fea60-01ca-11e3-aff5-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 2:29:51 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 12:46:23 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 9/8/2013 6:32:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16496, time stamp: 0x51a55c6d Faulting module name: WebCakeIEClient.dll, version: 1.10.1.0, time stamp: 0x51faf9ae Exception code: 0x80000001 Fault offset: 0x00008ff4 Faulting process id: 0xf80 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce952ed2cfe154 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeIEClient.dll Report Id: 14ee3ada-0122-11e3-8fff-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 9/8/2013 3:57:53 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:41:23 PM
Type: Warning Category: 1


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It looks like you have missed the bottom of the log, please do a repeat run with VEW and make sure you scroll down the log and copy all of it.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 8/11/2013 5:56:47 PM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:08 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec4aa8e Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4b4 Faulting process id: 0xd88 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce9696f91e200e Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: 17c18e30-02b2-11e3-8ff9-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:31:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 2:41:21 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 11:14:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 10:49:19 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec4aa8e Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4b4 Faulting process id: 0xf94 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce9615b8386f30 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: 172eabe9-020f-11e3-9165-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 10:06:33 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 2:38:21 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16496, time stamp: 0x51a55c6d Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0002e41b Faulting process id: 0x1190 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce95d5edfca40f Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll Report Id: 808fea60-01ca-11e3-aff5-f80f41146cdb

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 2:29:51 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 12:46:23 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 9/8/2013 6:32:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16496, time stamp: 0x51a55c6d Faulting module name: WebCakeIEClient.dll, version: 1.10.1.0, time stamp: 0x51faf9ae Exception code: 0x80000001 Fault offset: 0x00008ff4 Faulting process id: 0xf80 Faulting application start time: 0x01ce952ed2cfe154 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeIEClient.dll Report Id: 14ee3ada-0122-11e3-8fff-f80f41146cdb

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:51:02 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:50:47 PM
Type: Warning Category: 3
Event: 3036 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The content source <iehistory://{S-1-5-21-2005715574-247312471-105162307-500}/> cannot be accessed.

Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
(HRESULT : 0x80004005) (0x80004005)

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 7:16:34 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:09 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 4:40:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 3:40:22 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 3:26:09 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 2:40:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 12348 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service warning: VSS was denied access to the root of volume \\?\Volume{9a7c1f26-364e-11e1-a29c-f80f41146cdb}\. Denying administrators from accessing volume roots can cause many unexpected failures, and will prevent VSS from functioning properly. Check security on the volume, and try the operation again.

Operation:
Removing auto-release shadow copies
Loading provider

Context:
Execution Context: System Provider

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:41:23 PM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 100 Source: CVHSVC
Information only. CurrentSoftGridPrereq: Click2Run installation (version = 14.0.4763.1000) is found on the machine; skipping installation...

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:41:23 PM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 100 Source: CVHSVC
Information only. C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE is trusted.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 11:12:34 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/8/2013 12:44:30 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 7/8/2013 12:06:13 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 3/8/2013 1:52:28 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 7/29/2013 5:21:00 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 7/19/2013 5:15:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 7/16/2013 10:21:37 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 7/13/2013 11:59:49 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/7/2013 8:21:18 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/7/2013 7:59:45 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:56:30 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7001 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:51:17 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7001 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:19:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7001 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Anti-Spam Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Proxy Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Platform Services service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee VirusScan Announcer service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Home Network service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:35:07 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7001 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:33:02 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not start due to a logon failure.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:51:12 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 9:50:47 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 27 Source: e1cexpress
Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection Network link is disconnected.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:16:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 6:15:52 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 27 Source: e1cexpress
Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection Network link is disconnected.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:31:07 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:30:57 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:30:47 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:30:46 PM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#8&B400CA5&0&20060413092100000&0#.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 1:30:11 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 11 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 11/8/2013 2:48:25 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There are a few errors in that log, but nothing to explain why the system is shutting down.

We need to have a look at what is on the system.

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) and save it to your desktop. Do not get tempted to download Regclean Pro.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatibale with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.


Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
The first time the tool is run, it makes another log (*Addition.txt*). Please also copy and paste that into your reply.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 11-08-2013 02
Ran by bigalx58 (administrator) on 12-08-2013 09:09:38
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
(Creative Technology Ltd) C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
(Acer Incorporated) C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
(Acer Group) C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
(PixArt Imaging Incorporation) C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\mcuicnt.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\McAPExe.exe
(Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_8_800_94_ActiveX.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [Monitor] - C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe [319488 2006-11-03] (PixArt Imaging Incorporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [IAStorIcon] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe [283160 2010-09-13] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [mcpltui_exe] - C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe [454600 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
HKU\Administrator\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\UpdatusUser\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
AppInit_DLLs: [0 ] ()
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop (1).ini ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ca.my.msn.com/?lang=en-ca
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://ca.msn.com/?rd=1&ucc=CA&dcc=CA&opt=0&ocid=iehp
StartMenuInternet: IEXPLORE.EXE - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 - DefaultScope {B8163142-ED77-44E9-AC45-6909E3AD92E1} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 - {b0441a0e-a49a-4e16-afc1-74ecced1921f} URL = http://search.mywebsearch.com/mywebsearch/GGmain.jhtml?p2=^UX^xdm005^S04000^ca&si=COGYwfKjhLUCFawWMgodZTgAIA&ptb=449542C6-06EB-4614-9FEC-C142F16C431F&ind=2013012514&n=77fc2222&psa=&st=sb&searchfor={searchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - DefaultScope {B8163142-ED77-44E9-AC45-6909E3AD92E1} URL = http://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=4&ctid=CT3289847&CUI=UN13225041632859319&UM=2&SSPV=TB_TS7
SearchScopes: HKCU - 17BC95854BA7486F80142C33D0B6478E URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p={SearchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKCU - {B8163142-ED77-44E9-AC45-6909E3AD92E1} URL = http://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=4&ctid=CT3289847&CUI=UN13225041632859319&UM=2&SSPV=TB_TS7
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
BHO-x32: WebCake - {2A5A2A90-3B30-4E6E-A955-2F232C6EF517} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeIEClient.dll (Web Cake LLC)
BHO-x32: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO-x32: Skype Browser Helper - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
BHO-x32: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll (CANON INC.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - No File
DPF: HKLM {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab
Handler: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - No File
Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Belarc\Advisor\System\BAVoilaX.dll (Belarc, Inc.)
Handler-x32: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\MCSNIE~1.DLL (McAfee, Inc.)
Filter-x32: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.2.1

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF NetworkProxy: "no_proxies_on", "localhost"
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF Plugin: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MVT - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/SAFFPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin-x32: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0 - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3508.0205 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVision - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
FF Extension: Simple Mail - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\Extensions\[email protected]
FF HKLM-x32\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{4ED1F68A-5463-4931-9384-8FFF5ED91D92}] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF Extension: McAfee SiteAdvisor - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF HKLM-x32\...\Thunderbird\Extensions: [[email protected]] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK
FF Extension: McAfee Anti-Spam Thunderbird Extension - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3289847&SearchSource=48&CUI=UN23497606146627165&UM=2&sspv=CHNTI3
CHR RestoreOnStartup: "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3289847&SearchSource=48&CUI=UN23497606146627165&UM=2&sspv=CHNTI3"
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Bing) - http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=UP97DF&PC=UP97&q={searchTerms}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Bing) - http://api.bing.com/osjson.aspx?query={searchTerms}&language={language}&form=UP97DF&PC=UP97
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2010) - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Foxit Reader Plugin for Mozilla) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Google Earth Plugin) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SiteAdvisor) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee Virtual Technician) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D Vision) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D VISION) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SecurityCenter) - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
CHR Plugin: (Silverlight Plug-In) - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Extension: (Docs) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0
CHR Extension: (SiteAdvisor) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho\3.6.2.1341_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.9.0.12585_0
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho] - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McChPlg.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [fjoijdanhaiflhibkljeklcghcmmfffh] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeLayers.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi] - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CRE\klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx
CHR StartMenuInternet: Google Chrome - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [140672 2012-09-15] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 CTDevice_Srv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe [61440 2007-04-02] (Creative Technology Ltd)
S3 CTUPnPSv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe [64000 2008-05-21] (Creative Technology Ltd)
R2 HomeNetSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 IJPLMSVC; C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE [107912 2008-10-09] ()
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service; c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [120592 2013-05-22] (McAfee, Inc.)
S2 McMPFSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McNaiAnn; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 McODS; C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe [388680 2013-07-16] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mcpltsvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McProxy; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfecore; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe [1017016 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfefire; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe [218760 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfevtp; C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [182752 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 MSK80Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 RapportMgmtService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe [1124632 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
S3 SystemExplorerHelpService; C:\Program Files (x86)\System Explorer\service\SystemExplorerService64.exe [821720 2012-11-25] (Mister Group)
S2 WebCakeUpdater; C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeDesktop.Updater.exe [51992 2013-08-01] (cake bake)
S3 XoftSpyService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe [582424 2010-09-29] (ParetoLogic Inc.)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 cfwids; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys [70112 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 HipShieldK; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HipShieldK.sys [197264 2012-05-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys [29184 2011-12-19] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R3 mfeapfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys [179664 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfeavfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys [309968 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfefirek; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [516608 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfehidk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys [772944 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfencbdc; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencbdc.sys [337120 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 mfencrk; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencrk.sys [95856 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfewfpk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys [342416 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 PAC207; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\PFC027.SYS [572416 2006-12-05] (PixArt Imaging Inc.)
R1 RapportCerberus_53984; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\53984\RapportCerberus64_53984.sys [588048 2013-08-04] ()
R1 RapportCerberus_53984; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\53984\RapportCerberus64_53984.sys [588048 2013-08-04] ()
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [229040 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [229040 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R0 RapportKE64; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys [236688 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [357712 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [357712 2013-06-18] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-08-12 09:08 - 2013-08-12 09:08 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\FRST64.exe
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-12 09:05 - 00024892 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 10:18 - 2013-08-11 17:57 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-11 10:03 - 2013-08-11 10:03 - 00061440 _____ ( ) C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\VEW.exe
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-11 12:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-10 11:00 - 2013-08-10 19:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-05 13:24 - 2013-08-10 10:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Web Cake
2013-08-05 13:24 - 2013-08-05 13:25 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-05 13:23 - 2013-08-12 09:06 - 00000368 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\AmiUpdXp.job
2013-08-05 13:23 - 2013-08-05 13:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake
2013-08-05 13:23 - 2013-08-05 13:23 - 00003394 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\AmiUpdXp
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 14:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Conduit
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000009 _____ C:\END
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CRE
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-07-29 13:21 - 2013-07-30 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:40 - 2013-08-02 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}
2013-07-17 17:30 - 2013-07-17 17:30 - 00001659 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\New Database3.odb
2013-07-17 16:56 - 2013-07-17 16:56 - 00001659 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\New Database2.odb
2013-07-17 16:47 - 2013-08-05 13:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3
2013-07-17 16:47 - 2013-07-17 16:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (en-US) Installation Files
2013-07-16 20:42 - 2012-05-28 10:28 - 00197264 _____ (McAfee, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\HipShieldK.sys
2013-07-16 20:37 - 2013-07-16 20:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\McAfee.com
2013-07-16 20:37 - 2013-07-16 20:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee.com
2013-07-15 11:08 - 2013-08-11 12:10 - 00000022 _____ C:\ProgramData\IpAndPort.fig
2013-07-14 22:07 - 2013-07-14 22:07 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp
2013-07-14 22:07 - 2013-02-17 01:40 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEUDINIT.EXE
2013-07-14 21:53 - 2013-08-11 12:10 - 00000230 _____ C:\ProgramData\RmUserCfg.ini
2013-07-14 20:48 - 2013-07-14 20:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2013-07-14 15:51 - 2013-07-14 15:52 - 00846864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-en-us (1).exe
2013-07-14 15:51 - 2013-07-14 15:51 - 00846864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-en-us.exe
2013-07-14 14:50 - 2013-07-14 15:08 - 44335120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-x64-en-us (2).exe
2013-07-14 11:26 - 2013-07-14 11:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\en
2013-07-14 11:24 - 2013-02-05 22:06 - 00057840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fssfltr.sys
2013-07-14 10:53 - 2013-07-14 10:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\{64F93B58-AE1C-4AC9-8EB7-34ADD34991A8}
2013-07-13 20:33 - 2013-07-13 20:33 - 00262144 _____ C:\Windows\system32\config\userdiff
2013-07-13 19:35 - 2013-06-24 00:57 - 78277128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00343040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbhub.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00325120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbport.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00098816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbccgp.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00052736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbehci.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbuhci.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:29 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbohci.sys
2013-07-13 19:09 - 2011-03-24 23:28 - 00007936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbd.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00410496 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\iaStorV.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00189824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\storport.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00166272 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvstor.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00148352 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nvraid.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00107904 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdsata.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:41 - 00027008 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\amdxata.sys
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:33 - 02565632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\esent.dll
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 02:30 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fsutil.exe
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 01:33 - 01699328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 01:31 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fsutil.exe
2013-07-13 19:08 - 2011-03-11 00:37 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
2013-07-13 18:44 - 2012-07-26 00:55 - 00785512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2013-07-13 18:44 - 2012-07-26 00:55 - 00054376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2013-07-13 18:44 - 2012-07-25 22:36 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wdfres.dll
2013-07-13 18:44 - 2012-06-02 10:35 - 00000003 _____ C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01011_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 17829376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 12333568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 03695416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 03695416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00534528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00452608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00448512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00434176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00403248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00367104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00353792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00353584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00282112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00267776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00249344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00227840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieaksie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00223232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00165888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieakui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieakui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00162304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00152064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00150528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00149504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00135168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00130560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieakeng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00123392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00114176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\admparse.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00110592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00101888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\admparse.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00089088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00089088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00082432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00063488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00054272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00041472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00035840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00012288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2012-12-16 13:11 - 00046080 _____ (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2012-12-16 10:45 - 00367616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2012-12-16 10:13 - 00295424 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atmfd.dll
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2012-12-16 10:13 - 00034304 _____ (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2010-09-30 06:41 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2013-07-13 18:35 - 2010-09-30 02:47 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 23:08 - 00744448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 23:08 - 00229888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 23:08 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 23:08 - 00084992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 23:08 - 00045056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 22:26 - 00198656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-07-25 22:26 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2013-07-13 18:34 - 2012-06-02 10:57 - 00000003 _____ C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\MsftWdf_User_01_11_00_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2013-07-13 18:32 - 2012-03-01 02:46 - 00023408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fs_rec.sys
2013-07-13 18:32 - 2012-03-01 02:33 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2013-07-13 18:32 - 2012-03-01 02:28 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmi.dll
2013-07-13 18:32 - 2012-03-01 01:33 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
2013-07-13 18:32 - 2012-03-01 01:29 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 09:20 - 00441856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Wpc.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 09:15 - 02746368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\gameux.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 08:26 - 00308736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wpc.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 08:20 - 02576384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc-nz.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegibbfc.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\csrr.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\usk.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\oflc.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-pt.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:20 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi-fi.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cero.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\esrb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\fpb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\cob-au.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\grb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\pegi.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 07:19 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\system32\djctq.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cero.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esrb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00046592 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fpb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oflc-nz.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegibbfc.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\csrr.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cob-au.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usk.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oflc.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\grb.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi-pt.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi-fi.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi.rs
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2012-12-07 06:46 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\djctq.rs
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 01:51 - 01464320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 01:51 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 01:51 - 00139776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 01:50 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certenc.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 00:45 - 01160192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 00:45 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-13 00:45 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-12 23:43 - 01192448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\certutil.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-12 23:08 - 00903168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certutil.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-05-12 23:08 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certenc.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-04-12 10:45 - 01656680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ntfs.sys
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-19 02:04 - 05550424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-19 01:46 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-19 01:04 - 03968856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-19 01:04 - 03913560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-19 00:47 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apisetschema.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-03-18 23:06 - 00112640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\smss.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-04 01:46 - 00215040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-04 00:51 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wow32.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-03 22:47 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setup16.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-03 22:47 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-03 22:47 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\instnm.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2013-01-03 22:47 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:45 - 00362496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wow64win.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:45 - 00243200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wow64.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:45 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wow64cpu.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:43 - 00016384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntvdm64.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:41 - 01161216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:41 - 00424448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00006144 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00005120 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 01:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:53 - 01114112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:53 - 00274944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00005120 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00004096 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-30 00:45 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 23:23 - 00338432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 22:38 - 00006144 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 22:38 - 00004608 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 22:38 - 00003584 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 22:38 - 00003072 ____H (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 19:17 - 00420064 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\locale.nls
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-11-29 19:15 - 00420064 _____ C:\Windows\system32\locale.nls
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-08-21 17:01 - 00245760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\OxpsConverter.exe
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-06-06 02:02 - 01133568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdosys.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-06-06 01:03 - 00805376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cdosys.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-01-04 06:44 - 00509952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-01-04 04:58 - 00442880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2011-03-11 02:34 - 01395712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2011-03-11 02:34 - 01359872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2011-03-11 01:33 - 01164288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2011-03-11 01:33 - 01137664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-06-04 23:34 - 03153920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-05-10 01:49 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-05-09 23:20 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptdlg.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-05-08 02:39 - 01910632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-05-06 02:03 - 01887744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-05-06 00:56 - 01620480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 02:02 - 00111448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\consent.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 01:52 - 14172672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shell32.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 01:52 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 01:48 - 01930752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\authui.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 01:47 - 00070144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\appinfo.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 00:55 - 12872704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 00:55 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-27 00:49 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-15 02:08 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-15 02:06 - 03717632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-15 02:02 - 00158720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\aaclient.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-15 00:37 - 03217408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstscax.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-15 00:34 - 00131584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aaclient.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-02-14 23:25 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2013-01-03 02:00 - 00288088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-11-22 01:44 - 00800768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\usp10.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-11-22 00:45 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-10-09 14:17 - 00226816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore6.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-10-09 14:17 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-10-09 13:40 - 00193536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore6.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-10-09 13:40 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-04-07 08:31 - 03216384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-04-07 07:26 - 02342400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2012-03-17 03:58 - 00075120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\partmgr.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-12-30 02:26 - 00515584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-12-30 01:27 - 00478720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-11-17 02:35 - 00395776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-11-17 01:35 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-10-26 01:25 - 01572864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\quartz.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-10-26 01:25 - 00366592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-10-26 00:32 - 01328128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\quartz.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-10-26 00:32 - 00514560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qdvd.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-07-08 22:46 - 00288768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:25 - 02315776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tquery.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:22 - 02223616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssrch.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:22 - 00778752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssvp.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:22 - 00491520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssph.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:22 - 00288256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:22 - 00075264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:19 - 00591872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:19 - 00249856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 01:19 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:34 - 01549312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:32 - 01401344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:32 - 00666624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:32 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:32 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssphtb.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:32 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msscntrs.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:28 - 00427520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:28 - 00164352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-05-04 00:28 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-04-26 22:40 - 00158208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-04-26 22:39 - 00128000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-04-09 02:58 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\poqexec.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-04-09 01:56 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\poqexec.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:10 - 00642944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winload.efi
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:10 - 00020352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kdusb.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:10 - 00019328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kd1394.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:10 - 00017792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kdcom.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:06 - 00605552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winload.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:06 - 00566208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winresume.efi
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2011-02-05 13:06 - 00518672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\winresume.exe
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 06:42 - 01118720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sbe.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 06:42 - 00961024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 06:36 - 00259072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 01:54 - 00850944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sbe.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 01:54 - 00642048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CPFilters.dll
2013-07-13 18:27 - 2010-12-23 01:50 - 00199680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpg2splt.ax
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-06-04 02:00 - 00624128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\qedit.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-06-04 00:53 - 00509440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qedit.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-04-26 01:51 - 00751104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32spl.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-04-26 00:55 - 00492544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-04-10 01:45 - 01545728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-04-10 01:02 - 01077760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-03-19 01:53 - 00230400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwansvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-03-19 01:53 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-02-12 00:12 - 00019968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usb8023x.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-02-12 00:12 - 00019968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2013-01-24 02:01 - 00223752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\fvevol.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-11-22 23:13 - 00068608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-11-20 01:48 - 00307200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-11-20 00:51 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-11-02 01:59 - 00478208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dpnet.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-11-02 01:11 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpnet.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:44 - 00303104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlasvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:44 - 00246272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netcorehc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:44 - 00216576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ncsi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:44 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:44 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netevent.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 13:42 - 00569344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 12:42 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcorehc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 12:42 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 12:42 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netevent.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-10-03 12:07 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-09-25 18:47 - 00078336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\synceng.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-09-25 18:46 - 00095744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\synceng.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-24 14:05 - 00220160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-24 12:57 - 00172544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-22 14:12 - 00950128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ndis.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-22 14:12 - 00376688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\netio.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-10 20:56 - 00715776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\kerberos.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-08-10 19:56 - 00542208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 18:16 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\netapi32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 18:13 - 00136704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browser.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 18:13 - 00059392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\browcli.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 17:16 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 17:14 - 00041984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 16:26 - 00041472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rndismpx.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-07-04 16:26 - 00041472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 01:50 - 00458704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 01:48 - 00151920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 01:48 - 00095600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 01:45 - 00340992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\schannel.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 00:40 - 00225280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 00:40 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-06-02 00:34 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-05-14 01:26 - 00956928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\localspl.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-05-05 04:36 - 00503808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\srcore.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-05-05 03:46 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srclient.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2012-01-13 03:12 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-12-27 23:59 - 00498688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-12-16 04:46 - 00634880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-12-16 03:52 - 00690688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-11-17 02:35 - 01447936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-11-17 02:35 - 00136192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspicli.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-11-17 02:35 - 00029184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-11-17 02:35 - 00028160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\secur32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-11-17 02:33 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-10-15 02:31 - 00723456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-10-15 01:38 - 00534528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EncDec.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-08-27 01:37 - 00861696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-08-27 01:37 - 00331776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-08-27 00:26 - 00571904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-08-27 00:26 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 06:02 - 00212992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 06:02 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 06:02 - 00106496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 06:02 - 00106496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 04:55 - 00319488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcjt32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 04:55 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbctrac.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 04:55 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccp32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 04:55 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccu32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-06-15 04:55 - 00081920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccr32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-24 07:42 - 00404480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-24 06:40 - 00064512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-24 06:40 - 00044544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-24 06:39 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-24 06:37 - 00252928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drvinst.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-03 01:29 - 00976896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-05-03 00:30 - 00741376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-04-22 18:15 - 00027520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Diskdump.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-03-03 02:24 - 00357888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-03-03 02:24 - 00183296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-03-03 02:21 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-03-03 01:38 - 00270336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-03-03 01:36 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-25 02:19 - 02871808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\explorer.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-25 01:30 - 02616320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-23 00:55 - 00090624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\bowser.sys
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-18 06:51 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\prevhost.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-18 01:39 - 00031232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prevhost.exe
2013-07-13 18:26 - 2011-02-12 07:34 - 00267776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2013-04-10 02:01 - 00983400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2013-04-10 02:01 - 00265064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-09 01:45 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-09 00:42 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-01 01:43 - 02002432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-01 01:43 - 01882624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-01 00:47 - 01389568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-11-01 00:47 - 01236992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-05-01 01:40 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-04-27 23:55 - 00210944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\rdpwd.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-04-26 01:41 - 00149504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-04-26 01:41 - 00077312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2012-04-26 01:34 - 00009216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-08-17 01:26 - 00613888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-08-17 01:25 - 00108032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\psisrndr.ax
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-08-17 00:24 - 00465408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psisdecd.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-08-17 00:19 - 00075776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psisrndr.ax
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-06-16 01:49 - 00199680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\xmllite.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-06-16 00:33 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-04-28 23:06 - 00467456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-04-28 23:05 - 00410112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srv2.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-04-28 23:05 - 00168448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\srvnet.sys
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2011-02-03 07:25 - 00144384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cdd.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2010-06-25 23:55 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msxml3r.dll
2013-07-13 18:25 - 2010-06-25 23:24 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3r.dll
2013-07-13 18:19 - 2011-11-17 02:41 - 01731920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2013-07-13 18:19 - 2011-11-17 01:38 - 01292080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
2013-07-13 18:15 - 2012-02-11 02:36 - 00559104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
2013-07-13 18:15 - 2012-02-11 02:36 - 00067072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
2013-07-13 18:14 - 2011-11-19 10:58 - 00077312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\packager.dll
2013-07-13 18:14 - 2011-11-19 10:01 - 00067072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\packager.dll
2013-07-13 18:13 - 2013-07-17 17:29 - 00064768 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-07-13 18:12 - 2013-07-13 18:51 - 00001450 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
2013-07-13 18:12 - 2013-07-13 18:51 - 00001416 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer (64-bit).lnk
2013-07-13 18:11 - 2013-07-13 18:11 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\bigalx58\ntuser.ini
2013-07-13 18:05 - 2012-02-17 02:38 - 01031680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2013-07-13 18:05 - 2012-02-17 01:34 - 00826880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdpcore.dll
2013-07-13 18:05 - 2012-02-17 00:57 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdtcp.sys
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:19 - 02428952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:19 - 00701976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:19 - 00057880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:19 - 00044056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups2.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:19 - 00038424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wups.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:15 - 02622464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wucltux.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 18:15 - 00099840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 15:19 - 00186752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2012-06-02 15:15 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wuapp.exe
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-07-13 16:43 - 2013-07-13 18:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58
2013-07-13 16:43 - 2013-07-13 17:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator
2013-07-13 16:43 - 2009-07-14 00:54 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
2013-07-13 16:43 - 2009-07-14 00:49 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance
2013-07-13 16:41 - 2013-07-14 15:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RTCOM
2013-07-13 16:41 - 2013-07-13 16:41 - 00001343 _____ C:\Windows\system32\RaCoInst.log
2013-07-13 16:41 - 2013-07-13 16:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Realtek
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-08-12 09:05 - 01343230 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-08-12 09:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-14 15:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-13 16:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____H C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_09_00.Wdf
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 06390048 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 03460896 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc64.dll
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 02953448 _____ C:\Windows\system32\nvcoproc.bin
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 02558240 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvsvcr.dll
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 00884512 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 00118560 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 00063776 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvshext.dll
2013-07-13 15:40 - 2013-07-13 15:40 - 00001974 _____ C:\Windows\CompatibilityIssues.txt
2013-07-13 14:09 - 2013-07-13 14:10 - 00449373 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\CIntRep-1-2-8-1288.zip
2013-07-13 12:01 - 2013-07-13 12:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\{84EB2CE1-0004-4D80-A012-B58CE3C73814}

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-08-12 09:09 - 2013-08-12 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-08-12 09:08 - 2013-08-12 09:08 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\FRST64.exe
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 01343230 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-08-12 09:06 - 2013-08-05 13:23 - 00000368 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\AmiUpdXp.job
2013-08-12 09:05 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00024892 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-12 09:05 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000898 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-08-12 09:05 - 2009-07-14 01:08 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-08-12 09:04 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-08-11 21:05 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-11 21:05 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 17:57 - 2013-08-11 10:18 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-11 17:53 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000902 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-08-11 17:51 - 2013-07-09 08:42 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-08-11 12:22 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-11 12:10 - 2013-07-15 11:08 - 00000022 _____ C:\ProgramData\IpAndPort.fig
2013-08-11 12:10 - 2013-07-14 21:53 - 00000230 _____ C:\ProgramData\RmUserCfg.ini
2013-08-11 11:58 - 2012-01-12 21:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster
2013-08-11 10:03 - 2013-08-11 10:03 - 00061440 _____ ( ) C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\VEW.exe
2013-08-11 10:00 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2013-08-10 22:39 - 2013-05-12 10:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-10 19:13 - 2013-08-10 11:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-10 10:28 - 2013-08-05 13:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Web Cake
2013-08-09 21:43 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-08-05 14:38 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Conduit
2013-08-05 13:28 - 2013-07-17 16:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3
2013-08-05 13:26 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2013-08-05 13:25 - 2013-08-05 13:24 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-05 13:24 - 2013-08-05 13:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake
2013-08-05 13:23 - 2013-08-05 13:23 - 00003394 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\AmiUpdXp
2013-08-05 13:23 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000009 _____ C:\END
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CRE
2013-08-05 13:22 - 2013-08-05 13:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
2013-08-05 13:21 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Resources
2013-08-04 19:18 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-08-04 19:17 - 2013-05-26 11:50 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-08-02 22:36 - 2013-05-24 22:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-08-02 14:59 - 2013-07-23 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-08-02 11:45 - 2012-08-05 16:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\ACCESSORIES
2013-08-02 11:39 - 2012-01-03 22:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-07-30 08:54 - 2013-07-29 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-29 19:57 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Google
2013-07-29 18:06 - 2012-01-04 23:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games
2013-07-29 16:56 - 2010-11-01 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\WildTangent
2013-07-29 16:53 - 2013-04-09 14:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Tax
2013-07-29 13:24 - 2009-07-13 22:34 - 00000446 _____ C:\Windows\win.ini
2013-07-24 10:09 - 2005-12-06 13:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:43 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:42 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\FxsTmp
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:39 - 2012-01-03 21:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 17:37 - 2012-10-24 11:03 - 00013286 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Joe's SIN card cancellation.odt
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}
2013-07-18 10:16 - 2009-08-28 17:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\Happy Tapper Files
2013-07-17 17:30 - 2013-07-17 17:30 - 00001659 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\New Database3.odb
2013-07-17 17:29 - 2013-07-13 18:13 - 00064768 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-07-17 17:28 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00297656 _____ C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-07-17 17:27 - 2012-01-03 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
2013-07-17 16:58 - 2013-07-17 16:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (en-US) Installation Files
2013-07-17 16:56 - 2013-07-17 16:56 - 00001659 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\New Database2.odb
2013-07-17 16:53 - 2012-11-01 17:01 - 00014404 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\JOE'S ESTATE ACCT.ods
2013-07-17 11:42 - 2009-12-15 21:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\McAfee
2013-07-16 20:46 - 2013-04-16 18:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\McAfee
2013-07-16 20:37 - 2013-07-16 20:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\McAfee.com
2013-07-16 20:37 - 2013-07-16 20:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee.com
2013-07-16 20:37 - 2013-04-16 18:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee
2013-07-16 15:20 - 2009-10-25 11:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Tracing
2013-07-16 15:14 - 2009-04-15 10:28 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\bigalx58\PrivacIE
2013-07-16 08:10 - 2009-07-14 01:13 - 00727310 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-07-16 08:06 - 2012-11-27 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\LogMeIn Rescue Applet
2013-07-15 11:50 - 2012-02-18 12:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Adobe_Systems_Incorporate
2013-07-15 11:50 - 2011-05-08 17:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\My Digital Editions
2013-07-15 10:30 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2013-07-14 22:07 - 2013-07-14 22:07 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp
2013-07-14 20:48 - 2013-07-14 20:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2013-07-14 16:57 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\rescache
2013-07-14 15:52 - 2013-07-14 15:51 - 00846864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-en-us (1).exe
2013-07-14 15:51 - 2013-07-14 15:51 - 00846864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-en-us.exe
2013-07-14 15:21 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-14 15:19 - 2013-07-13 16:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RTCOM
2013-07-14 15:08 - 2013-07-14 14:50 - 44335120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\IE10-Windows6.1-x64-en-us (2).exe
2013-07-14 11:26 - 2013-07-14 11:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\en
2013-07-14 11:24 - 2013-05-24 22:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2013-07-14 10:56 - 2012-01-03 12:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2013-07-14 10:53 - 2013-07-14 10:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\{64F93B58-AE1C-4AC9-8EB7-34ADD34991A8}
2013-07-13 20:36 - 2009-07-14 01:38 - 00025600 ___SH C:\Windows\system32\config\BCD-Template.LOG
2013-07-13 20:36 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00028672 _____ C:\Windows\system32\config\BCD-Template
2013-07-13 20:33 - 2013-07-13 20:33 - 00262144 _____ C:\Windows\system32\config\userdiff
2013-07-13 20:25 - 2012-02-16 22:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2013-07-13 20:11 - 2013-07-10 15:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2013-07-13 20:01 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
2013-07-13 20:01 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
2013-07-13 20:01 - 2009-07-14 01:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\WPD
2013-07-13 19:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2013-07-13 18:51 - 2013-07-13 18:12 - 00001450 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
2013-07-13 18:51 - 2013-07-13 18:12 - 00001416 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer (64-bit).lnk
2013-07-13 18:46 - 2010-11-21 03:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2013-07-13 18:46 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2013-07-13 18:46 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender
2013-07-13 18:46 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 17829376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 12333568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 03695416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 03695416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00534528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00452608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00448512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00434176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00403248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00367104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00353792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00353584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00282112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00267776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00249344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00227840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieaksie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00223232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00222208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00165888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieakui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieakui.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00162304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00161792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00160256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00152064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00150528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00149504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00145920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00135168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00130560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieakeng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00123392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00114176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\admparse.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00110592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00101888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\admparse.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00089088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00089088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00086528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00082432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00063488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00054272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00041472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00035840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00031744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00030720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00012288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00011776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-07-13 18:11 - 2013-07-13 18:11 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\bigalx58\ntuser.ini
2013-07-13 18:11 - 2013-07-13 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58
2013-07-13 18:10 - 2012-01-03 11:57 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Recovery
2013-07-13 18:10 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 __RHD C:\Users\Public\Libraries
2013-07-13 18:10 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\Recovery
2013-07-13 17:58 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\oobe
2013-07-13 17:53 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\restore
2013-07-13 17:10 - 2012-01-03 16:25 - 00032220 _____ C:\Windows\system32\emptyregdb.dat
2013-07-13 17:10 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Registration
2013-07-13 17:08 - 2012-01-03 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform
2013-07-13 17:08 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 __RSD C:\Windows\Media
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:04 - 2013-07-13 17:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-13 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-12 15:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\Themes
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-12 15:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\Logging
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Intel Corporation
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-07-10 16:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\SkyDrive
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2012-07-29 16:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Sound of Music_data
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2009-04-15 10:23 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\bigalx58\IETldCache
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2007-10-15 17:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Updater5
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2005-12-06 14:13 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\bigalx58\UserData
2013-07-13 17:02 - 2005-12-06 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\WINDOWS
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2013-04-10 18:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\favo_src
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2012-01-17 13:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\CyberLink
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2011-07-20 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\TomTom
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2011-01-24 19:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\My Albums
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2010-05-16 13:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\N.Z.-Aust....pt3
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2010-05-16 13:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Aus-N.Z. pt 2
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2010-05-16 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Australia-N.Z
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2009-10-30 10:11 - 00000000 __RSD C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\My Stationery
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2009-08-11 20:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Reflect
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2008-08-02 16:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\home_images[1]
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2008-04-24 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Audible
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2007-05-28 18:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\OneNote Notebooks
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2005-12-06 13:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Nov19,2005
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2005-12-06 13:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\driverback
2013-07-13 17:01 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\My Received Files
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2013-05-24 18:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\McAfee
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2013-01-05 14:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Motive
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-09-18 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-07-29 10:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-06-17 17:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Auslogics
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-05-07 12:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\NCH Software
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-05-06 18:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\AVS4YOU
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-31 10:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\TomTom
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-17 13:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\CyberLink
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-12 20:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Nero
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 21:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Packard Bell
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 20:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 14:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\WildTangent
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 13:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 12:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Windows Live Writer
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 12:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 12:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Intel Corporation
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\OEM
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2011-04-04 14:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\Golfing Tips
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2011-01-24 19:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\ScanSoft
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-10-16 10:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\AVG
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-10-16 10:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\AVG10
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-10-03 16:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-07-31 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Canon
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-07-26 08:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-07-24 15:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\FreePhoneLine
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-04-25 18:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\IObit
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2010-01-16 15:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-09-25 19:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\SPAMfighter
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-09-17 20:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\FavIconizer
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-05-13 17:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\WinPatrol
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-05-13 15:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\a-squared Free
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-03-27 11:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\U3
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-03-22 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\KodakCredentialStore
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-03-08 13:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Foxit
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2009-01-05 10:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\BHOK It Consulting
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-10-04 14:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-04-23 16:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Creative
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-04-23 16:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Creative
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-04-02 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\BRIDGE GAMES
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-03-19 20:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\skypePM
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-01-28 22:42 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\%USERPROFILE%
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2008-01-18 20:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\CCleaner
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2007-08-12 15:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Sibelius Software
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2007-06-06 19:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\a-squared
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2007-05-01 18:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\GTek
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2007-02-13 08:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Juniper Networks
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2007-02-13 08:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Juniper Networks
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-09-06 09:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\CallingID
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-08-14 11:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Google
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-06-05 12:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Talkback
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-05-22 19:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Registry Booster
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-03-27 12:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\ArcSoft
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2006-03-25 14:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-30 22:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Sun
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-21 20:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\Unused Desktop Shortcuts
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 20:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Help
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\apr1,2005 backup
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Yahoo! Companion
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Real
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Media Player Classic
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\ispnews
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\DeepBurner
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Ahead
2013-07-13 17:00 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\AdobeUM
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2013-05-24 18:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Thunderbird
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2012-06-09 13:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2012-01-31 10:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\TomTom
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2012-01-03 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SoftGrid Client
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2012-01-03 12:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Windows Live Writer
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2012-01-03 12:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Packard Bell
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2011-04-20 20:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2008-03-19 19:55 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Skype
2013-07-13 16:59 - 2006-05-30 19:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2012-11-18 10:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Trusteer
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2012-11-18 10:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2012-04-11 15:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Free File Opener
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2012-01-17 13:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Cyberlink
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2012-01-03 21:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Gateway
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2011-05-08 17:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Kobo
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2009-03-27 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\IsolatedStorage
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2009-01-17 13:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\ArcSoft
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2008-07-04 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2008-04-26 11:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Application DataAudible
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2007-12-09 11:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Eraser
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2006-08-14 11:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google
2013-07-13 16:58 - 2006-04-09 14:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-12-04 16:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\tmp
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-11-12 12:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Profiles\bigalx58
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-03-29 08:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\Macromed
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-30 13:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PixArt
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-06 22:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\SPReview
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-06 22:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\EventProviders
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-04 22:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Sun
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-04 18:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\pss
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2012-01-03 21:52 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Windows\system32\CanonIJ Uninstaller Information
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2010-12-05 02:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\NAPP_Dism_Log
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2010-11-01 07:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2010-11-01 07:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\oem
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\WinBioPlugIns
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\zh-HK
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tr-TR
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\zh-HK
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\tr-TR
2013-07-13 16:52 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\sysprep
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2012-01-03 11:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Symantec
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2010-11-21 03:16 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2009-10-05 16:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\DeployWinRE2
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2009-07-14 01:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\DigitalLocker
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\IME
2013-07-13 16:51 - 2009-03-12 05:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LP
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-09-18 19:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-07-31 21:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\XoftSpySE
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-02-01 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Downloads\Norton
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-01-17 13:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\CyberLink
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-01-04 17:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\VirtualizedApplications
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2012-01-03 12:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\OEM
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2010-10-20 09:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Documents\COMODO
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2008-04-23 16:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Documents\Audible
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2006-04-03 15:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\EWBackup
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2005-12-13 12:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Windows Genuine Advantage
2013-07-13 16:50 - 2005-12-06 13:09 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\Public\DRM
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2013-07-12 16:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Motive
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2013-05-24 18:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Mozilla
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft SkyDrive
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2013-04-15 08:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Licenses
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-12-28 14:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\SystemExplorer
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-11-12 17:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-07-31 21:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\XoftSpySE6
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-05-07 12:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NCH Software
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-05-06 18:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVS4YOU
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-03-28 16:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CPA_VA
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-01-30 17:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Driver Manager
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-01-17 13:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CyberLink
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-01-04 18:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\VS Revo Group
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-01-03 16:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2012-01-03 11:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\OEM_E471269A730E
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2011-10-12 19:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Real
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2011-05-18 10:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CA
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2011-05-17 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype Extras
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-11-01 07:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Norton
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-11-01 07:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\oem
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-11-01 07:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Nero
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-11-01 07:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Gateway
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-11-01 07:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Acer
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-10-16 10:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG10
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-10-16 10:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-07-18 15:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Trusteer
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-04-26 10:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Sun
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2010-01-16 15:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-11-01 16:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\avg9
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-09-30 11:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NOS
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-08-11 16:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Macrium
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-07-03 19:03 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJFax
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-06-19 18:13 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJScan
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-06-19 17:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJ
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-06-19 17:06 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJEGV
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-06-19 16:56 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonBJ
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-03-18 13:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Google
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2009-01-17 13:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\ArcSoft
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-10-04 14:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-07-05 11:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PC Drivers Headquarters
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-07-04 16:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PCPitstop
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-04-23 16:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Creative
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-03-28 12:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\TomTom
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2008-03-19 12:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Lavasoft
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2007-09-19 19:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MailFrontier
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2007-05-01 18:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Gtek
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2006-07-01 09:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Grisoft
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2006-04-03 10:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\SoftSwift
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2006-03-21 17:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\QuickTime
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2006-03-21 17:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Kodak
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2005-12-06 21:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2013-07-13 16:48 - 2005-12-06 13:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\RoboForm
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2013-05-24 22:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SkyDrive
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-12-28 14:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\System Explorer
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-08-07 15:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-07-27 14:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Lame For Audacity
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-05-07 12:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-04-21 14:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\NetViewer
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-04-11 15:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MyTomTom 3
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-01-31 10:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom International B.V
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-01-20 23:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-01-03 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-01-03 12:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Kobo
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2012-01-03 12:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2010-11-01 07:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero
2013-07-13 16:47 - 2010-11-01 07:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2012-09-26 14:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\History Viewer
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2012-07-25 09:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2012-07-05 18:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2012-04-11 15:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Free File Opener
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2012-01-25 15:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2010-12-05 02:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2010-11-01 07:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2010-11-01 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway Games
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2010-11-01 06:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-07-13 16:46 - 2010-11-01 06:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2013-04-03 13:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\BHOK IT Consulting
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-09-16 14:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Atomic Clock Sync
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-08-07 15:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-08-03 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-07-15 10:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\File Shredder
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-05-07 13:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\AVIGenerator
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-04-11 10:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\BurnAware Free
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-13 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Belarc
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-04 18:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\BHOK IT Consulting
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-04 18:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Auslogics
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-04 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-03 21:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\CANON
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-03 21:51 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\CanonBJ
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2012-01-03 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2010-11-01 07:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Gateway
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2010-11-01 07:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Preload
2013-07-13 16:45 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2013-07-13 16:41 - 2013-07-13 16:41 - 00001343 _____ C:\Windows\system32\RaCoInst.log
2013-07-13 16:41 - 2013-07-13 16:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Realtek
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____H C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_09_00.Wdf
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Help
2013-07-13 15:40 - 2013-07-13 15:40 - 00001974 _____ C:\Windows\CompatibilityIssues.txt
2013-07-13 14:10 - 2013-07-13 14:09 - 00449373 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\CIntRep-1-2-8-1288.zip
2013-07-13 12:03 - 2012-08-26 13:28 - 00003950 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{DDD0BE4E-28B5-411B-B8B7-BD428D48170B}
2013-07-13 12:01 - 2013-07-13 12:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\{84EB2CE1-0004-4D80-A012-B58CE3C73814}

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Administrator\ntuser (1).dat
C:\Users\bigalx58\ntuser (1).dat

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-08-02 12:33

==================== End Of Log ======


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 11-08-2013 02
Ran by bigalx58 at 2013-08-12 09:10:51
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Installed Programs =======================

Acrobat.com (x32 Version: 1.6.65)
Adobe Digital Editions 2.0 (x32 Version: 2.0)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (x32 Version: 11.8.800.94)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) (x32 Version: 11.0.03)
Atomic Clock Sync (x32)
Audacity 1.2.6 (x32)
Auslogics Disk Defrag (x32 Version: 3.6)
Auslogics Registry Cleaner (x32 Version: 2.5)
AVIGenerator 1.8.0.0 (x32 Version: 1.8.0.0)
Bing Bar (x32 Version: 7.0.619.0)
BurnAware Free 5.0.1 (x32)
Canon Easy-WebPrint EX (x32 Version: 1.3.5.0)
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (x32)
Canon MP Navigator EX 2.1 (x32)
Canon MX320 series MP Drivers
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX (x32)
Canon Utilities My Printer (x32)
Canon Utilities Solution Menu (x32)
Creative Centrale (x32 Version: 1.17.01)
Creative Software Update (x32 Version: 1.03.01)
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 (x32 Version: 10.0.2215.52)
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
eaner (Version: 4.04)
File Shredder 2.5
Foxit Reader (x32 Version: 5.3.1.606)
Free File Opener v2011.7.0.1 (x32 Version: 2011.7.0.1)
Gateway InfoCentre (x32 Version: 3.02.3000)
Gateway Recovery Management (x32 Version: 4.05.3015)
Gateway Registration (x32 Version: 1.03.3003)
Gateway Updater (x32 Version: 1.02.3001)
Google Chrome (x32 Version: 28.0.1500.95)
Google Earth (x32 Version: 7.1.1.1888)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.21.153)
History Viewer v5.1 (x32)
Hotkey Utility (x32 Version: 2.05.3009)
Identity Card (x32 Version: 1.00.3003)
ImagXpress (x32 Version: 7.0.74.0)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (x32 Version: 7.0.0.1118)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (x32 Version: 10.0.0.1046)
Java 7 Update 25 (x32 Version: 7.0.250)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.1.9.5)
Java(TM) 6 Update 22 (x32 Version: 6.0.220)
Java(TM) 6 Update 35 (x32 Version: 6.0.350)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Kobo (x32 Version: 3.2.2)
LAME v3.99.3 (for Windows) (x32)
McAfee Internet Security (x32 Version: 12.1.353)
McAfee Virtual Technician (x32 Version: 7.1.0.2483)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20513.0)
Microsoft SkyDrive (HKCU Version: 16.4.6013.0910)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (x32 Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x32 Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.56336)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.61000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (x32 Version: 9.0.21022)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411 (x32 Version: 9.0.30411)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Movie Maker (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT110 (x32 Version: 16.4.1108.0727)
MSVCRT110_amd64 (Version: 16.4.1109.0912)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (x32 Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (x32 Version: 4.20.9876.0)
MyTomTom 3.2.0.1116 (x32 Version: 3.2.0.1116)
neroxml (x32 Version: 1.0.0)
NetViewer 2.1.359.0 (x32 Version: 2.1.359.0)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver 310.90 (Version: 310.90)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Control Panel 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Display Control Panel (Version: 6.14.12.5933)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.18.0 (Version: 1.3.18.0)
NVIDIA Install Application (Version: 2.1002.108.688)
NVIDIA PhysX (x32 Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.1031 (Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver (x32 Version: 7.17.13.1106)
NVIDIA Update 1.11.3 (Version: 1.11.3)
NVIDIA Update Components (Version: 1.11.3)
OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (x32 Version: 3.41.9593)
Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Rapport (Version: 3.5.1201.94)
Rapport (x32 Version: 3.5.1208.41)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (x32 Version: 6.0.1.6194)
Revo Uninstaller 1.95 (x32 Version: 1.95)
RPS CRT (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
RPS RpsCore (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
Shared C Run-time for x64 (Version: 10.0.0)
Skype Click to Call (x32 Version: 6.9.12585)
Skype™ 6.6 (x32 Version: 6.6.106)
Software Version Updater (x32 Version: 1.1.3.8)
SpeedFan (remove only) (x32)
SpywareBlaster 5.0 (x32 Version: 5.0.0)
StudioTax 2010 (Version: 6.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2011 (Version: 7.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2012 (x32 Version: 8.0.5.0)
SUPERAntiSpyware (Version: 5.0.1142)
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1)
System Explorer 4.0.0 (x32)
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules (x32 Version: 1.0.2)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939) (x32 Version: 1)
Visual Studio C++ 10.0 Runtime (x32 Version: 10.0.0)
Web Cake 3.00 (Version: 3.00)
Welcome Center (x32 Version: 1.02.3005)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4311.0)
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Mail (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Messenger (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)

==================== Restore Points =========================

03-08-2013 02:34:03 Installed DirectX
03-08-2013 02:34:22 Installed DirectX
03-08-2013 02:34:55 Installed DirectX
04-08-2013 16:14:45 Windows Update
05-08-2013 18:38:00 Revo Uninstaller's restore point - WhiteSmoke New Toolbar
06-08-2013 22:39:57 Installed Sympatico(TM) Scan and Clean utility
06-08-2013 22:42:49 Installed Sympatico(TM) Scan and Clean utility
11-08-2013 15:26:10 Revo Uninstaller's restore point - 7-Zip 9.21
11-08-2013 15:27:22 Revo Uninstaller's restore point - TidyNetwork.com

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

2009-07-13 22:34 - 2013-07-13 14:12 - 00000835 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

Task: {175901CD-94AD-452F-A8A5-F1B6C5FEF2B7} - System32\Tasks\IHSelfDeleteTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: {19D1697E-CB7B-4F2B-A80C-281138AF8355} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {2CF7A6B9-75D4-492B-BB3C-4A8226B8B625} - System32\Tasks\Browser Manager => C:\Windows\system32\sc.exe [2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {2EF744D8-D7F9-4019-BCA5-10586FDEEEF4} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate_scheduled => C:\Windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {319EC9A1-08F5-419E-B150-AF2989BEA54E} - System32\Tasks\task4352661 => C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUJ4787Q\scandsk.bat No File
Task: {353ECBF1-BAF6-4190-9C1C-727BD7E1EE4F} - System32\Tasks\Java Update Scheduler => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [2013-03-12] (Oracle Corporation)
Task: {3915B8A1-F9EE-4AA9-A055-412D9A2F4CDF} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE\Extractor Definitions Update Task
Task: {4297413A-0F69-4BCB-988D-896FD573682F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan => c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe No File
Task: {490C5962-3DAD-4643-A53D-2656046C730B} - System32\Tasks\Creative Software Automatic Updater => C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Software Update 3\SoftAuto.exe [2008-08-12] (Creative Technology Ltd)
Task: {5E0C1BF5-63EE-4056-A8AB-93ECC1FDA935} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\AutomaticBackup => C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe [2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {65F7FA04-4DBC-4342-BB7C-460D826154B6} - System32\Tasks\AmiUpdXp => C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\Updater.exe [2013-08-05] (Amonetize ltd.)
Task: {744535B4-9D95-4BFE-BDD4-B1277578335C} - System32\Tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC => C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe [2013-07-22] (Piriform Ltd)
Task: {79C6E375-000E-49A3-BC34-CA823890F7D5} - System32\Tasks\{5DAF5D2B-5276-4956-85E7-F614E2AE1814} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE [2013-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {7F1C0F10-CB79-4C74-8BCC-A7DDACB51CA0} - System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{DDD0BE4E-28B5-411B-B8B7-BD428D48170B} => C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2013-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {857C2A15-755F-4CD2-91D6-EBDFA86F4D1E} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {8C4355D4-4122-46EA-AA7E-CFCB3F0128D7} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\Windows Backup Monitor => C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {8E394CFF-4157-444F-AB91-229A648608ED} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-07-09] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {FCE94D23-5201-4362-826E-9EFF46CF9F70} - System32\Tasks\IHUninstallTrackingTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\AmiUpdXp.job => C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\Updater.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (08/12/2013 09:06:41 AM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/11/2013 09:04:30 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/11/2013 02:16:08 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec4aa8e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4b4
Faulting process id: 0xd88
Faulting application start time: 0xMcSvHost.exe0
Faulting application path: McSvHost.exe1
Faulting module path: McSvHost.exe2
Report Id: McSvHost.exe3

Error: (08/11/2013 09:31:45 AM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 10:41:21 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 07:14:26 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 06:49:19 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec4aa8e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4b4
Faulting process id: 0xf94
Faulting application start time: 0xMcSvHost.exe0
Faulting application path: McSvHost.exe1
Faulting module path: McSvHost.exe2
Report Id: McSvHost.exe3

Error: (08/10/2013 06:06:33 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 10:38:21 AM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16496, time stamp: 0x51a55c6d
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0002e41b
Faulting process id: 0x1190
Faulting application start time: 0xiexplore.exe0
Faulting application path: iexplore.exe1
Faulting module path: iexplore.exe2
Report Id: iexplore.exe3

Error: (08/10/2013 10:29:51 AM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

System errors:
=============
Error: (08/12/2013 09:09:46 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (08/12/2013 09:07:50 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (08/12/2013 09:07:50 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (08/12/2013 09:05:42 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (08/12/2013 09:05:35 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The WebCakeUpdater service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (08/12/2013 09:05:35 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the WebCakeUpdater service to connect.

Error: (08/12/2013 09:05:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (08/11/2013 09:05:48 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (08/11/2013 09:05:48 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (08/11/2013 09:03:34 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (08/12/2013 09:06:41 AM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/11/2013 09:04:30 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/11/2013 02:16:08 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: McSvHost.exe3.1.181.050b8ecb1ntdll.dll6.1.7601.177254ec4aa8ec0000005000000000004e4b4d8801ce9696f91e200eC:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exeC:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll17c18e30-02b2-11e3-8ff9-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/11/2013 09:31:45 AM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 10:41:21 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 07:14:26 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 06:49:19 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: McSvHost.exe3.1.181.050b8ecb1ntdll.dll6.1.7601.177254ec4aa8ec0000005000000000004e4b4f9401ce9615b8386f30C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exeC:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll172eabe9-020f-11e3-9165-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/10/2013 06:06:33 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (08/10/2013 10:38:21 AM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: iexplore.exe9.0.8112.1649651a55c6dntdll.dll6.1.7601.177254ec49b8fc00000050002e41b119001ce95d5edfca40fC:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exeC:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll808fea60-01ca-11e3-aff5-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/10/2013 10:29:51 AM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 35%
Total physical RAM: 6126.05 MB
Available physical RAM: 3981.73 MB
Total Pagefile: 12250.28 MB
Available Pagefile: 9923.03 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.81 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (Gateway) (Fixed) (Total:915.41 GB) (Free:847.88 GB) NTFS (Disk=0 Partition=3)

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 932 GB) (Disk ID: 11A30115)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=16 GB) - (Type=27)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=915 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ==========


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Still no sign of anything in that log that could explain the crashes. However there are a couple of things that need fixing so we shall see how it goes.

Please run the Fix It in this link to correct one of the repeating errors: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-US;2545227

And follow this to correct another problem:
Click on Start, type cmd into the search box.
When the menu pops up right click on cmd and select Run as Administrator.
Copy and paste this line into the black box at the prompt.

*icacls c:\ /grant system:f*

Then hit the Enter key and wait for confirmation.
Close the box and reboot.

==========================================================

There are indications of Adware on the system so please run this scan and post the log.

Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post. If the log does not appear you should find it on your C: drive, using Windows Explorer, as ADWCleaner[S1].










================================================================

I'd like you look and see if you have any minidumps which could give some clues to the crashes.

First locate your minidump files, open *Windows Explorer* and click on the *C:* drive in the left pane, in the right pane look down the list of folders and double click on *Windows* to view its contents._ *NOTE:* If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ Scroll down the contents of the *Windows* folder and look for a folder called *minidump* and double click on it. You should now see the *minidump* files which will have a *.dmp* extension.

Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder (if there are less then just zip up what you have).

*NOTE:* To zip up the files in Windows (all versions). Right click the file, click on* Send To*, and then click
*Compressed (zipped) Folder*. That will create a zip folder containing a copy of the file, you should see it appear.

If there is more than one *.dmp* file click on the first one, hold down the shift key and then click on the last one. That should highlight all the files. Then right click in the highlighted area, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.




Below the *Message Box* click on *Go Advanced*. Then scroll down until you see a button, *Manage Attachments*. Click on that and a new window opens.
Click on the *Browse* button, find the zip folder you made earlier and click on it so it becomes highlighted and click on *Open.*
Now click on the *Upload* button. Wait for the Upload to complete, it will appear just below the *Browse* box.
When done, click on the *Close this window* button at the top of the page.
Enter your message-text in the message box, then click on *Submit Message/Reply.*


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

AdwCleaner v2.306 - Logfile created 08/13/2013 at 08:44:38
# Updated 19/07/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : bigalx58 - BIGALX58-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\8P35HSGG\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Windows\Tasks\AmiUpdXp.job
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2A5A2A90-3B30-4E6E-A955-2F232C6EF517}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2A5A2A90-3B30-4E6E-A955-2F232C6EF517}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AF6B0594-6008-4327-93E5-608AD710A6FA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{7169BBB3-3289-4696-B35D-4A88BCF6FB12}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\WebCakeIEClient.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT3289847
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{A0EE0278-2986-4E5A-884E-A3BF0357E476}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EFDF368C-8DD9-4E05-87CD-16AA5CB03CB8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Updater.AmiUpd
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Updater.AmiUpd.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\WebCakeIEClient.Api
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\WebCakeIEClient.Api.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\WebCakeIEClient.Layers
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\WebCakeIEClient.Layers.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\WebCakeDesktop_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\WebCakeDesktop_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{AF6B0594-6008-4327-93E5-608AD710A6FA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{2A5A2A90-3B30-4E6E-A955-2F232C6EF517}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{67BD9EEB-AA06-4329-A940-D250019300C9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{AF6B0594-6008-4327-93E5-608AD710A6FA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{DF84E609-C3A4-49CB-A160-61767DAF8899}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{9EDC0C90-2B5B-4512-953E-35767BAD5C67}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{DF84E609-C3A4-49CB-A160-61767DAF8899}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Google\Chrome\Extensions\fjoijdanhaiflhibkljeklcghcmmfffh
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{2A5A2A90-3B30-4E6E-A955-2F232C6EF517}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{99C91FC5-DB5B-4AA0-BB70-5D89C5A4DF96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9EDC0C90-2B5B-4512-953E-35767BAD5C67}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{DF84E609-C3A4-49CB-A160-61767DAF8899}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{C4ED781C-7394-4906-AAFF-D6AB64FF7C38}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Software
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Tarma Installer

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16496

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v28.0.1500.95

File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.547] : homepage = "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3289847&SearchSource=48&CUI=UN23497606146627165&UM[...]
Deleted [l.1012] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3289847&SearchSource=48&CUI[...]

File : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [4494 octets] - [10/07/2013 16:52:53]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [4554 octets] - [10/07/2013 16:53:14]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [4807 octets] - [10/07/2013 16:53:58]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [5903 octets] - [13/08/2013 08:44:38]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [5963 octets] ##########


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

When I tried did the cmd" and "icacls C:\ /grant system:f" according to your instructions, the final message that I got was "failed processing 1 file". I then looked for the minibump files and the .dmp folder was empty.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

> I then looked for the minibump files and the .dmp folder was empty.


Have you got this around the right way. What you needed to find was any .dmp files inside the minidump folder. You cannot open .dmp files they are the ones I need you to zip up and attach if there are any.

ADWCleaner found quite a few well known items of Adware, please run it again and post the new log to make sure they have gone.

The icacls command obviously did some good but got stuck on a file which it could not change the permissions on. Please run it again and report back with the result.

Please uninstall these old version of Java as they pose a security risk:
Java(TM) 6 Update 22 (x32 Version: 6.0.220)
Java(TM) 6 Update 35 (x32 Version: 6.0.350)

Please run this scan followed by Malwarebytes and post both the logs.

Please download RKill 
There are three buttons to choose from with different names on, select the first one and save it to your desktop.


Double-click on the *Rkill* desktop icon to run the tool.
If using Vista or Windows 7, right-click on it and *Run As Administrator*.
A black DOS box will briefly flash and then disappear. This is normal and indicates the tool ran successfully.
A log pops up at the end of the run. This log file is located at *C:\rkill.log*. *Please post this in your next reply.*
If you do not see the black box flash on the screen delete the icon from the desktop and go back to the link for the download, select the next button and try to run the tool again, continue to repeat this process using the remaining buttons until the tool runs. You will find further links if you scroll down the page with other names, try them one at a time.
If the tool does not run from any of the links provided, please let me know.

*DO NOT* reboot, run *Malwarebytes*, let it update and run a *full* scan. *Select everything it finds for deletion* and post the resulting log. If it finds nothing, post that log instead.

You can download Malwarebytes from here if you do not have it: Malwarebytes


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

# AdwCleaner v3.000 - Report created13/08/2013at18:01:10
# Updated 13/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : bigalx58 - BIGALX58-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe

***** [ Services ] *****

[#] Service Deleted : WebCakeUpdater

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Web Cake
File Deleted : C:\chatzum_nt.exe
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Browser Manager

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B8163142-ED77-44E9-AC45-6909E3AD92E1}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16496

[OK] No bad entry found.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v

[ File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\prefs.js ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

-\\ Google Chrome v28.0.1500.95

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pgafcinpmmpklohkojmllohdhomoefph

[ File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

[ File : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

*************************

AdwCleaner[0].txt - [1425 octets] - [13/08/2013 18:01:10]

I ran the cmd and icacls again and got the same result. There were no minidump files in the minidump folder.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Rkill 2.6.0 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2013 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about Rkill can be found at this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic308364.html

Program started at: 08/13/2013 06:22:27 PM in x64 mode.
Windows Version: Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1

Checking for Windows services to stop:

* No malware services found to stop.

Checking for processes to terminate:

* C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe (PID: 2276) [UP-HEUR]

1 proccess terminated!

Checking Registry for malware related settings:

* Explorer Policy Removed: NoActiveDesktopChanges [HKLM]

Backup Registry file created at:
C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\rkill\rkill-08-13-2013-06-22-33.reg

Resetting .EXE, .COM, & .BAT associations in the Windows Registry.

Performing miscellaneous checks:

* Windows Defender Disabled

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware" = dword:00000001

Checking Windows Service Integrity:

* Windows Firewall (MpsSvc) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Disabled

* Windows Defender (WinDefend) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Manual

Searching for Missing Digital Signatures:

* No issues found.

Checking HOSTS File:

* No issues found.

Program finished at: 08/13/2013 06:22:56 PM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 0 minute(s), and 28 seconds(s)


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.08.13.08

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
bigalx58 :: BIGALX58-PC [administrator]

8/13/2013 6:30:46 PM
mbam-log-2013-08-13 (18-30-46).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|E:\|F:\|G:\|H:\|I:\|Q:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 138565
Time elapsed: 51 minute(s), 42 second(s) [aborted]

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 6
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeDesktop.Updater.exe.vir (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files (x86)\Web Cake\WebCakeIEClient.dll.vir (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Web Cake\WebCakeDesktop.exe.vir (PUP.WebCake.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\History Viewer\MyBabylonTB.exe (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap\WebCakeDesktop.exe (PUP.WebCake.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\WiseConvert_B2.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)
I also unistalled the 2 Java updates.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, we have nearly cleaned out all the Adware, but ADWCleaner still found some. Please run this scan below and then run ADWCleaner again and post both the logs.

Please download Junkware Removal Tool  to your desktop.


Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator *(If using XP just double click on the icon to run it.)*
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 5.4.6 (08.15.2013:1)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64
Ran by bigalx58 on Thu 08/15/2013 at 17:03:16.60
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

~~~ Registry Values

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BB975E58-E769-4E5A-BA12-B765BC559FF3}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F511AFDB-726E-4458-90E7-1ECB97406544}
Failed to delete: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB684D26-01F4-4D9D-87CB-F486BEBA56DC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0AFD55C8-ADF8-4A33-A6E1-DEDB7A36AEB4}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{FB684D26-01F4-4D9D-87CB-F486BEBA56DC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1BB8B3AE-757D-443F-B3A4-0629E709B0D9}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{b0441a0e-a49a-4e16-afc1-74ecced1921f}

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Windows\wininit.ini"

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\cre"
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0047D34B-3F2C-413A-B310-8D6B94EE2395}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{006D8896-54AC-4D2B-97A4-D6EAC4313C89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{00EDBF36-9C74-451E-B48B-9BCED1EE4BE4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{01AA92FC-9B01-4586-B1C4-8BCB4981FAF5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{01D74B42-CFFD-42C2-89D9-911BA0482664}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{01FACA95-BB7D-4243-91EB-E0A5716E6F55}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0246D58D-D806-488D-BE31-4738C2CCCD84}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0277714B-DC60-42D9-AE48-4B2E63FF3F53}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{02C245A1-2EE5-471D-BE8C-A71D2CAC91E1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{02C951E9-5655-4FF8-BACD-AC84C194D282}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{035B0191-12BF-4E3C-9065-91887B8330F3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{03A15188-2B0A-47E6-9B8A-3764028303CE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0407E081-51FA-46CE-9E2A-A6FB5961F950}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{04208715-B5BE-4293-A383-6ECAB475AFC7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{04B9B93C-FB3C-471D-8C50-CBE0529C0D66}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0544FF2D-63F4-4BC6-AEDD-809E1F5700B1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0562ED25-BE9D-4D4E-B300-AEDDCC5DEECC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{05C65A7D-DC45-4D3A-9AA4-EF69E170B989}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{066FB318-E271-4A43-9961-3DFC9069C158}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{068DA6E3-60F3-4905-A5C6-8E76E653CAFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{06B5D8F4-9A85-4987-8472-B3CCAC6C6EBA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{06DDF230-B8CC-41D7-A41A-B96B6735579B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{07A15076-72B2-472C-B105-5BF7220547C2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{07F4F0F3-D276-40AF-A911-736D6FEE47D1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{08092531-83DB-41C0-8971-2A1CAF70FB32}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{082130C9-7716-4AC6-877B-9FE360A8DBA9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0837FA87-3D73-4197-826F-7D0F8E73900F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{086BB6BC-B1A9-40F2-9965-5C13A5222DC0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{08B6053F-1219-4330-B652-9CB169756A1C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{08BC95EA-CB03-45C3-A0B4-5742477A8A0D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{091B8D2C-07F4-4A4E-9FB6-F3DD6BB6CA10}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{095B282B-D0FB-4ACF-95AD-41BF5F5877FE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0980006B-E889-4CB1-8D67-ADE35A00B836}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{09D7E290-5EFC-47E3-9871-A63E4BF8D296}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{09EF624C-8DCA-48DD-AC97-3AD28E1177E0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0A2A2A9C-1EBE-4D92-9B9E-6CBCCD6631ED}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0A796C19-AC9C-4354-80A3-28C5EBE89965}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0B0DD2D6-7936-46EC-85EA-20B8AD959F6C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0B12412C-EFD8-4546-B43F-352D4E3FF276}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0B616AE7-57A3-4B69-B36D-8227C907BC1A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0B62A22A-6A0E-4D13-B3E3-AFDD1CBC3D2B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0BC1C2D8-14D0-4C1F-8012-5984CD6194D7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0C07459F-ABF9-4A93-9131-800895B0162B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0C1470FD-4B73-48CE-B2DE-4EC74207EFE4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0C4627CE-3055-488D-912C-49E9538B9D55}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0C5FD419-B22C-446D-965C-97E081B7C5D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0C60766D-6651-4521-B11D-C8D0B6C9E483}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0D43F138-1F57-4BA5-A99F-2FB607DA6FE4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0D583515-B7BE-4519-89BA-EC5E941D2E49}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0D919019-66EF-4A7C-A886-5C15FEE0BC4C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0DA04223-4875-4BE5-B41A-E786171CFE44}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0DA4A1CB-E220-4950-A0B1-A885CDDFBD6F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0DE8BE4D-12BA-4F5A-AB0A-AD44671ED1C9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0DEDB908-7A7F-402B-B1B0-02CF654EE8C8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0E6A4371-3A47-432D-836E-101E36DD5C4C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0E7BE848-7DBF-48D7-8C43-CBC38D2F2164}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0EDA7A5F-0ED4-47B5-85EF-6AD176120D67}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0EEC4C11-94E7-4651-8AF8-D387608ABDFC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0F996AA4-DE6E-4C49-9422-F7808ADE3757}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0FA30635-1A6D-4D07-8550-145A62E02CDF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0FCAB054-2EDA-4FB1-B727-E85077E93299}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0FE4FDD5-5F23-4900-9629-BA5FA9086F42}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{0FE99BC2-304C-48FB-91AB-75DB279DC9CA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1004D8E8-92F6-4B8B-BE98-15AEA31986A1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{10765B3F-369B-446D-B48B-18C249171B16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{10851B58-42E3-4488-96A1-6659CC436A3A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{10A81A37-369F-407F-A4C8-5347FAAD3616}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{10B537BD-9C81-4AF9-B569-243D1C0B4CD6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{114C383E-9073-42B9-ABC7-8C9493FA327B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{11833154-A27C-4967-BD24-72AF61E33E49}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{12150241-A055-4078-9681-9577EBDAF7EB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{121CBDC7-88AB-492B-9630-5D25D7992800}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{124EBDFB-BE1F-4D61-81AE-3F9AE7C3DC9E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{12508941-DC6B-4E1D-A649-6A341A4F760C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{12DDB070-B4B9-452E-A9EE-7BF1E47AF3B8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{12F0A1CD-B635-4AFB-A3BB-A37897848977}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{13268B27-EAA9-4B1D-9C1B-E8F78664D295}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1364768C-6FAD-4DCF-85E3-23ED88DC6257}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{137198EA-B43F-4E2B-93E5-904EB216F324}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{13AC9F71-FA71-4AC0-B6B0-85F8BF635748}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{13E8F23D-B02B-43BB-88EB-F88842EFC75A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1421E146-05A5-45B5-B0DF-15CDFDF92FFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{14238C9B-59AA-4F54-B97F-8C3B90582A02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{144D8235-E8BE-4F8B-B31D-E8A7EB9B3E10}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{145A3E25-9D25-4266-9A7C-F212A4FFA326}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{14C0FB0A-FD56-46AA-A735-94964D904864}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{14D5A314-487E-47B6-9627-840B1E72C6D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{14D95B56-1502-4553-8805-B0D38AE77398}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{153FCE8B-156B-4239-80F2-C3463B76278E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{15717343-1D13-43B6-A67F-FCB0ABFAFD4B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{15789C04-5EE9-47D4-9281-6D9687F61534}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{159BE40F-185D-422F-96DE-A054D999EF64}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{169F9936-3C7E-4BBF-A1EC-142000CF1DA8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{16C67278-25D2-4A58-8AED-1D2E094EED25}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{16EEEADD-D910-406F-B8EF-A2DE913444FB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{16F000FA-F277-4B45-B90F-42E1D60E916E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{17817DB0-F324-45CA-8910-7F48D2D98016}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{179091B0-F3C1-404A-B5EB-ECF9F3333DA5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{179DC340-0DB5-4D89-B469-67BC03D8EF14}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{17A95E6A-D50C-4E9A-B805-197C4EDF88FF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{17E00DF0-4F23-4F15-9F6C-5C9DF67CE2FD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{18286B96-0C8E-4625-880D-DEB0C2015A74}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{18864C4E-AE9E-4B56-96F3-05F98464B9BE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{18AC3437-AC40-45F9-9AC7-353541DF442F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{18BEE75B-F793-45F9-B588-5FBAA3BCC453}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{18E073A4-2A18-410C-8394-DB30FAB24DB2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{19389F49-89BD-4C95-A0AE-D08633AF2C6F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1993C153-9934-4ADF-B583-316BA0AEE168}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{19ECA99A-CB7B-4031-8DD6-CAE68A233695}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1A8512E3-6DD0-4AC7-B29E-AEAD3399AFAF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1B9BAE21-3896-4910-BDD5-9CE9FD038FA2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1C24D38F-1208-460F-8D32-2CDD51A92A45}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1C9EC885-217F-4252-95A6-6A2F730AB91A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1CEBFC52-1EA8-4B7C-8495-97605B5F80EB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1D90102C-8FF1-4D19-A370-4302902DFCED}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1DA4F746-B53E-4C0F-B3D2-DA031FFC6223}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1E4AB08B-C50E-4731-82A4-A8C29BB75DC5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1E6A4E16-7790-4D2C-AEB9-02A1DA49B8EA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1E78FF31-9535-4647-81E1-3CF822EB5E83}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1F14EC6D-0E9E-4017-8B9F-A667DC3BFF82}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1F294F68-0442-42FA-9A48-D4ADFF5517F9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1FAA4289-407B-43B5-8B81-DEF1C88A179E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{1FB86D38-A4AB-45DF-818F-2BDAA4709423}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{20198FCA-930D-4A3E-AC4B-E1784D748F72}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{201C103B-710D-46A2-B521-EE8BDA4649FC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2069DAD4-71D5-40E2-8F4F-4DE489F4BF09}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{20B3E94D-19F7-4F4E-86B0-FA2D3CA217E3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{20B95D1B-A870-4C9F-909F-0EB51F40F630}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{210EFBCE-9276-4732-9F55-1BD7BA427A8B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{212EF588-9174-4857-92EE-9B1199EA0347}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{21494EE2-3644-4EEE-8521-9FE745AC068D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2175E36D-213E-46AF-A543-28DAA3BF7E61}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{219C5149-ABAD-45E1-909D-778B418BA73E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{21BC8311-5AD4-4386-BD5F-9B25588AED65}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{21E19BD8-EA4B-442E-804C-5FF7FF4B5DED}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{220519AB-0066-41BC-B1C7-5A434AADE753}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{224B6069-C6D2-4D38-B372-20A4EE9E051D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2286AD75-4BCC-4A84-A5BD-DB22490D021A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{22BEEBA8-E7C4-49F4-B214-D164066BDF41}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{22CAF5E6-8B94-448A-B924-788390F7B677}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2305E43A-984B-4FB5-BA11-FE2826690130}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{236E95A8-973A-4050-B65E-D74806FE3DF1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2414D457-7F06-467F-9BD1-678733CA04A5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2454E814-6E45-4D7D-B6EB-8F2BE8B73E7D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{248443E2-C619-4D82-9CDA-5B0F4D33B66A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2533D6EB-344A-4FA8-9601-9E04E64BDD91}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{25723CB1-54EA-47C3-8B84-D86D6ABC20BB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{25C9CCBD-4137-4FE6-8D87-C9FCB98FE266}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{260FD4AD-8AC6-48EB-999A-2335DB63616A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2662AF73-BFA6-4A16-B828-00C3DA1E3331}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{26C2EBFA-8380-443C-BFC9-0040F060074C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{26C75D7C-0823-4884-BAAB-793C20AE5A02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{26D54719-FAA1-4BD5-88AA-781908A3DC2A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{27295D0B-772F-4071-9B6E-2E324DC8C127}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{277A04E3-8A2F-47CB-9699-A4B4642F905B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{27B54C6A-7A22-4DDE-B0B4-415E1EF049B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2804160A-17AE-4780-9477-01E47F791CA1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2880DF3A-EAC1-4F0E-9787-9DE8B16C9679}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2899263E-11DA-4713-AE1E-72A203AE6D48}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{28E0EA7B-3704-461B-8257-BB67DB04879C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{297D7055-7051-4F6E-A5D2-C410C3E96045}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{297F9C4D-7EFA-4B7E-AD81-6E7009036B1C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{29E302E9-82DB-47ED-9642-3BA95ED0E025}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{29E4B46E-7E11-4286-913D-49B3529897C0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{29EF4665-62D6-4AA7-A803-6A68B5D824A9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{29FE68F5-43A4-486E-91B8-D364F51DCDDF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2A2C0085-86BC-4CBD-AF9A-18760A54F8E1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2A4B3F38-E562-4E73-8905-F85595260414}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2A737945-8FF4-403D-A6B4-2129325472F4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2A824370-B5D4-4BE1-BDDD-BBE793BA39A1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2AB26632-9149-486E-8B18-0EAF530B2E11}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2AF1BE46-12AA-4109-9B55-436F3C216E23}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2AF52703-23CF-40C1-908D-AB32BDC0CAB9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2AFEB440-36E1-4470-8070-63C6E28F2F06}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2B029188-EE87-4C64-8339-072813C10E0E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2B1AA984-7271-4302-8012-3AB5EC497A32}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2B2FE529-E032-439A-8F4B-DD96161482B3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2BA7744C-DEEB-45C5-8965-F5EDBDE78BA7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2BC2D38A-D8DD-48D3-85C5-7F9531F3E0A1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2BD52206-C4F4-46E0-A68F-3322E09F1A39}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2C266BC6-D45E-47D4-BF15-2AC76128A342}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2C3ABAA3-4B9E-4852-A751-83923391BBFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2C50D141-6D64-4BF2-8A6C-AF3811B8DD56}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2C5532EC-55D4-4DA6-AAC8-183D9C223B8A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2CB38E43-A4E0-4959-8DE4-03C10074F885}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2CEB2225-27C7-465F-AC09-BC15FCB39476}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D0F733D-9512-44C3-84EC-CC4F6C33F8F8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D168A3F-C2AB-4FA4-8786-5309EC88520D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D1F9618-778B-4C31-97B6-27562DE68380}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D22A75C-3BBC-496C-BEDC-5B37C7134733}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D365A72-2F5B-444C-9F48-2845CDDD4F64}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2D5539CA-0D1C-4DDF-9EBD-FFA48B3EF379}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2DE9F277-8A34-47AF-84E6-969C2DAE8EDF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2DF65584-E4BE-4437-BA51-EF7E1EB9A21D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2DFF310C-039F-44BB-8C7B-8DF165E3C57A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2E03E274-EED5-4D99-A3E9-2C1074FB3A89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2EEB77CB-F836-4AA9-8443-7F8C1A67A96F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2EEFB0FB-5383-4C67-AA61-DA492FF50FAC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2F5F059B-136A-4587-A1CD-3A5E3AA04F02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2F85BB4E-7210-4EB5-8F4D-1FE59777F194}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{2FD030DA-1EDC-4D8D-9396-D9D33E9DF3D8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{303079AF-7295-433E-8DED-B9FE36153499}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{30A0A5CF-798F-4C54-AC3A-3388C2A68C6C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{30B0BEB0-6BB2-4EC2-949E-021640539136}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{31078E24-0CBF-4CB9-BDF4-D6B15BB2027E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{312333E3-EF63-4746-AE27-29004D43A2E3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3149DB08-9634-422C-984C-EB053E7CEED8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{319B051A-C0FC-467E-B3E1-169BFF29F029}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{31BA54B6-0E77-4F66-8BBD-5BC4FE89F19E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{322E9ED2-7F19-4825-A87F-C6DD60101045}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{326F958D-3FAF-4F46-A09A-51AC0DB85D61}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{327FABAC-A2E6-4235-A835-5B19E8D9DE62}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{329B2C88-BCE5-44CB-8E58-CD4592272296}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{32D5B290-D885-41D0-8597-EFA120D2DCA9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{32F5242E-64C9-493A-AADE-8A13A4BA3D10}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{33229DFD-A579-4E55-8401-6745CDA6F867}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{333245EC-7C0E-4175-9FD0-A1FFE80DB464}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{33379610-F7C0-4AAE-9011-507093852388}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{338218DD-A87E-4276-BC78-EBE6CA9D88F2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{339F5738-EEAB-4C00-B03E-BB07C677860D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{33B046CB-ED2B-447E-8FB5-E65A28549E9B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{340864B6-4F3D-4F43-B167-ACF7E2A189B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3409AC46-FC36-422C-95D6-EB846148322D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3426D21D-8146-4DB7-AACE-4C4C773CCB55}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{344876DF-8566-4B86-AD92-4482226FA5E0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{34668832-BDA0-439A-9B81-43A025520E1A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3466DD8D-81CD-4199-84B6-75427FE1D5A1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{34BB8D71-19D0-47AE-853E-CA6701842A7A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{34D22374-F5BA-4E83-B512-A1833BF23917}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{34F8DDA7-F504-43F8-A5E5-EEEDBAB37C57}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{351AB626-D2CE-4EEA-A04E-63245BFB575A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{352F713A-3674-4CD9-B13F-AE7F9BEB610E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{358DB8BD-3FC4-41CA-B999-A1988B5BEDFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{35904774-B416-4CE1-8E75-D90AB86D796E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{35F5F4EE-4889-4810-A0F0-59C85F0E13EE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{369D12F0-A6F9-47D3-8534-70C03938BD6C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{36D29ECE-BD09-4D78-BA66-0201FE7BFE68}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{371B4208-E051-49CB-9F55-DAFCF4E934C7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{37E4E5FE-9793-45FC-865A-4BA4BFA20063}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{37F838C6-3D2E-4936-BCAC-03BCD0B854B2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3832FBD6-1780-464C-A7B2-CFFD6C7AAA8C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3899A9F2-36C3-4AB3-BBC7-FCE952C5B956}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{38BA02B7-42E6-4CA8-8225-ABF6A11A79FB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{38C0B539-3BE8-4073-8942-E4B9EB934A18}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3939D296-B84C-40C2-B8BD-594BB8D7EFB6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{39A436CF-A950-4619-8896-1A9F12B96E7C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3AB83A22-B399-4D00-99E1-762B3E4BA170}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3B0D2F6B-F6FA-4DE1-9ABB-2EA34351EB72}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3B6D0C24-A158-47D6-B6D8-6724A7057933}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3BABE9D3-338B-4248-91A1-E262ED4447F6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3C0DBC62-1891-4A15-AB5F-2E17879050D8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3C17B7A6-F64A-491D-A51C-4C4DA2D0CFCD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3C18E85D-90E7-4D7E-A675-D898B3DF462F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3C28FD6F-682B-4663-9748-8A2F1CDEB4C0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3C490DE5-71C6-4E50-92B3-5B6E58869B81}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3CA7FE25-D248-41B3-B1C0-D4765CA15069}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3D2D38DF-4548-402E-BEB3-7C4360C711CC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3D372FF7-69BA-4445-BE4B-1917E744D469}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3D3D52AE-5C88-43F2-9197-A35498F2394F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3DEE63D1-7DDE-476D-B124-AABDC5DFB10C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3E6B3F86-F4C0-4BDB-A00D-2113B5C6815C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3E76F688-9714-4CE4-A8F2-33F2AC4F6775}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3F127605-B279-4796-BC72-0B394D719967}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3F215B6E-2020-4437-B055-3A2528D517D7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3F6875BF-143C-4D9D-B3AB-B48D04E24018}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3FCCE910-D122-45C7-A2B2-FB0DD45104C6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{3FFEF43F-D354-4E69-BA76-5E260B2D3BD0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{400376EE-7469-4F26-8E6A-96C573BE4539}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{40DA45A4-764B-4A95-AD1D-738365493158}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{40FBA743-6380-4A24-A99C-7DD61EA44B4E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{410D1656-A7FE-4F81-BF67-571CD70D1945}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{41EDDEC8-5731-4D17-8BB1-D0FCEB019ADB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4284904A-97F5-41A8-8DEC-8B843B8AB0C6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{42ED272E-C290-4FB4-A984-18C0735549BB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{42ED4093-D84E-4EC3-9D91-687931625E0C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{42FD6A24-F2A8-4F87-94FB-5DEC667C296B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{433AC707-A6E3-45A8-B89B-675F2D62EC55}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{43E123A6-D94D-4E38-B938-70960F83E4A7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{44024466-8D40-4839-B737-06972C4F9C68}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4478E304-3290-470C-8556-0A2C2A728D1B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{44A77804-BA31-408F-849D-297B3664DFF5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{44CCE2C7-9B3F-4DE9-8E59-6919ADA1CA6C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{44E94F07-BC6D-4545-877C-5DE4E119E208}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{44F63D4B-DFCF-4945-AFF7-C8033F0781C1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{45DAA088-95FA-4C07-8A90-56A6F6EEE3EC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{45FCB682-0B93-4252-9209-F9C2A8361719}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4616AD3E-B4BE-4978-BD54-7F80B54D9B89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{463EFBD1-B0DD-4A57-B83C-70C8C0AC5B63}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{46B5754B-BDEE-464F-8B39-19972E399503}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{46EAB30B-947F-48A3-9BBB-748A0F1B4D87}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{46FBEBFA-D816-420C-A940-C08CC7D41873}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4752BCC2-024A-4A17-8706-AB3FA3EEB6E6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4786E9B2-381B-47FE-BED4-E872F4C90836}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{48592D60-2A87-48E3-9122-C21A381D8EFE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4876AAF6-8FA3-4697-AE67-F01289265AEE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{487A9F5E-FF64-40DB-B446-EBA066848D89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{48DE6045-E7A8-436F-815C-A916904155DA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{493D0F12-8183-49B7-8B69-C3AA1C840014}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{49514611-2E1E-49DD-B6D8-EFC88E122862}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4992D041-B34D-4E55-BBD7-FCBF7B2CE8D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4A1CEBC4-C00F-4730-9ADE-0C176573CB83}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4A33ED10-17C8-4498-BAC7-60D83EDDB560}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4A3C2B83-14AD-4079-AE01-5963FBA71ED3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4AA6B64A-7035-48E7-80EE-B7D503DBAE24}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4AB62CE6-C8AA-4BA0-BB1A-CBCDABCD06FE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4ACE1048-7E75-4F90-9FF5-094B7A6BEDC3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4B225D71-75DA-4685-8BC0-708E489328F1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4B88896D-8FD7-470F-B527-943057A44112}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4BBD3E17-5DE7-4931-9641-817E4BEF568E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4BC3D60C-02D8-455A-BFAE-90E23EC1FC9C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4BDC5522-2153-4CDD-95BF-68FC67FD2B6E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4C10EDB7-0FAD-47B3-9FDB-772813F1BB90}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4C2010BA-6EA4-43DF-8E14-B627EA3494F0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4C498F0C-B61A-4D61-B59E-3A76344F4559}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4CA62A1C-E4EB-47B3-A2D6-250EAB73EA52}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4CAEA8CD-E9AA-4590-98D3-4FD95AA4C73B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4CCEAE8C-5598-4A53-A25D-957C28ADD6AF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4CD236B6-AB5F-47AA-B701-038C75506624}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4CFD0CDC-11A6-4552-A66E-992604349B13}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4DEEA0AB-DC79-4408-A965-4C3EBD1C389B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4E33F6B0-E623-42E1-AFFF-326046A36238}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4E39F058-7640-469A-B4C6-6669A40EA1E1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4E4DBBC8-818F-469E-99EE-91B772BC01B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4E684850-8C30-4512-B77C-A81AAFB84CDA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4E862FEF-39DD-4883-96C2-31CB93648339}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4F0F657D-0FEC-4982-BCF4-0E4BF60377BC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4F1A7C43-1698-4C66-9406-C2EDB0534A9B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4F30506E-BD80-4378-920D-358A15910D4D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4F79C554-1897-4739-B52D-98399B15310C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{4FA9E433-C647-4B26-B4EE-0593DE8AF735}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5071EF79-F167-4836-AECC-BAED5AFE4C8A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{50777433-B50C-41D8-961D-6A44A828477F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{50C10EF7-06B3-48D0-905F-F3623DA44857}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{50D3103C-17A7-419F-8D07-9C2E040A49BE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{50E8D925-C36B-44B5-A1FB-2D45290C0008}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{512A27F1-63AD-4022-810D-DC4A2C431258}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5190E760-C412-4BB3-96DC-EAF63765E860}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{519EA7FA-62B6-40AA-834C-5171A20A5C1E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{51AAC101-C9A7-40E7-905F-4A80EC50BC6B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{52783826-40EE-4674-A5B0-418B8072631C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{527A7DBF-837C-4AB0-BAB0-0B83DE237B36}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5290A396-9843-48EF-B298-5E7AD4FBF50E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{52B80E40-9ED2-49EC-9AD0-40643D81080F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5328E2C2-E4C7-491C-A7DE-E915CA271D35}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5336F5BD-75E9-4D1B-A799-CA213222B728}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{54413492-BE05-4835-9602-63AF3327FFAE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{54B07461-71E9-431B-89AF-3BFFACA0B17E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{556AAFBE-4C38-42E0-827A-600717F81C89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5599EC6D-E87C-4FCA-AD1E-51D4449166DE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{55AD6399-7FE9-4E1B-B6DF-AE82A3375EE8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{56043981-60B1-4323-814C-BE1A4913C20E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{560898A9-09F4-4E94-BA5D-442832366B9D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{560EA6B0-8F91-4FE5-B21B-7DF78C23B77F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5644C591-0150-48C5-B2D8-76AC3E8F9DD6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{56C06061-B539-4C67-929B-BAD2EE50F2D8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5706BF1B-3B37-4AAF-ADD1-2D01ED26ED0C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{570A7ED4-6C9D-437F-AF66-B9FF3EB5441A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{575A9BA3-9C19-4132-84EF-7037CBCB10EB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5796D6A8-08C8-47CF-975D-B457CF86CFC2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{579D352B-599E-4A56-9598-882FB48EEB56}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{57E04C5A-6724-44CA-B21B-6F707B6C9E92}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{57E7D96C-ED43-47A4-A5C8-08E4E05701F6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{58C557B2-9023-4C02-A436-2593B8A861E5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{59079A9B-9E04-4696-AFD1-610E47147218}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5950FA78-3EB5-4F6A-A58A-75D74DC3A448}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5976093A-B62D-4229-879C-1F74DD90224D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5A3129E3-6524-4B57-A1A6-7B7567516AE8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5A380FC4-2AA5-4FF5-A6F2-F3D2DB49993B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5A3B99F2-5744-4904-975C-3F853A00C4D2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5A5AB8E0-A44F-4136-B836-BE7F453FF840}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5A73090D-2236-413E-86BD-6FB9CC0C6A79}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5AA435C1-9CA2-434A-ADB5-F9B75C862C63}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5B379AE7-EC2D-4642-944D-6077E2185E5C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5B86A1BB-5B0E-4AB0-8F96-14B033D4E751}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5B90642E-DE57-4097-BBC0-2895AE6FC96C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5B9FA156-EBA8-4BC6-AF1C-C374F36BB24D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5BB6E73F-1C2E-45B9-8E45-0B46204EEB5D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5BC9E08D-07E7-4418-A60B-3CB01D417638}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5BDC75AC-3B8A-441D-9963-6A75EBF83B66}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5BDD2E58-E220-4654-BAF6-1EEE629FC29B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5C4DD751-479C-41C1-8E20-711193EDBBF4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5C560E41-7C72-4274-BC3E-B3D8FC34FDFA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5C99C60D-CAFF-4448-9BF9-96118D33DF2F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5D05091F-F3F1-4919-95D3-250049FB49C4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5D15FBD9-F105-4AFE-BBA4-DBCACED4130B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5D6C31C4-8BF6-4040-AE29-010958C079C1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5DA827DC-F450-4554-8C4C-9363F0BDCEE1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5DD53E18-D4A0-4299-9C3D-BAAD02ABB0D2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5DD88462-25A5-4D87-B5E8-A049E2DAB4AD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5EF4A017-B9D1-4CEE-8747-A5CAA4802A49}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5F89D70D-01A6-4631-88F2-1A277123048F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5F9B04C8-EE58-46C4-B252-8AFF45DAA89D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5FC6BC83-4064-4A2C-9965-38A29D3CAA22}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5FE88364-994C-48E0-BAEC-05DD8D51D9D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5FF2A09F-3499-466C-8F5C-EEDC685C147A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{5FF2E8E3-CA52-4D49-803E-91589A78D47E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{60CE45F2-E502-40B0-B2AB-42A1A2E4E1FA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{61287E4A-9CF1-4015-8C30-DE753DA86CD4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{614AE23A-7948-4254-B195-53CEEA00B271}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6198C3EE-DF94-40FE-A021-A03E9F9B9972}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{62CF1A04-D120-431A-8347-44F448E45879}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{62DBF6EC-ACB9-4B1F-B4BF-8C5664CF07DB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{62F2680D-E588-4D5D-AE1E-F46FA5400C92}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{63375BA9-FA3D-4170-9575-9B0E577E8F0E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{64740060-D77E-457A-B725-4ACC99708629}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{64CB772A-9CEE-429B-B818-82320236FCB3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{64F93B58-AE1C-4AC9-8EB7-34ADD34991A8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{656C6342-D09E-40D6-8724-C0A321D3195F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{65DF0FDD-214A-4A49-9CE4-68CB17DE78D4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{65F1711E-A439-40F0-9FC7-76A69C769630}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{667C119A-0845-480D-9526-6CE58679488E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{66AE91FF-2A0F-40DC-B56C-AEA6131F4378}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{66CFD668-77B0-40D6-A6C0-B8AFED389B7D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{66D1E043-DC7F-4A96-8DFB-6D2467922BEA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6764E9B6-39A7-4037-B0B8-030A9002428F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6798099E-4305-437D-B746-3235A5E832D1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{67BF8E91-F38F-4701-AD99-AC62E50776EA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{67C8F103-15C2-4335-AFDB-E4514B5B5FAA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6814CEF1-5392-463A-8797-F5B0730173FA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{686F7BE1-9364-4E8D-9634-4D9817125F09}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6883999E-875D-460D-BE13-707312327E1F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{68CA90FD-164C-465B-9BAE-365F2FDD49A7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{690713A9-68DE-4EBE-9243-5538DDBABA02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{69613514-F19E-41CB-BC80-E92F7538866C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{69FF269E-6C78-4BDC-B3A9-02D434749A16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6A6735EA-523E-4043-927B-D68D41D11C6D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6A74408C-4C8B-456B-8C74-B5CF5F1A9CF6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6ADB99BA-6BC3-4F4B-9BCE-C76B9D3A22C9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6B33C7EA-D52A-40C7-82B2-C642756E781D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6B5BAE7A-46CA-4733-BA51-967BFEA9ABCF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6B9C3B83-5C7C-46BD-B2DC-B2064EED5A48}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6BBF6774-62AA-462D-9DC8-989D4F9E5BB6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6BDDF215-6728-4D94-B6CF-65B5E539EB92}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6C0B3957-CE21-4B18-8916-11C3CFD46EE6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6C8053D6-FC5C-4BC6-BA43-0F7F8ACEA6C0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6C88342E-EF82-44E2-8515-C8EC4410C9DD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6CAA28F5-C347-4C3A-BB35-4A78EB108991}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6CC1418C-2CE9-477E-9801-D3488FEBAC01}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6CEC0459-24D1-47C3-8DE2-DC2130D40DC1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6D39A2E1-A868-420C-8253-E514769EE905}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6D55FE8F-5BC5-4556-B597-DF3A238B4753}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6DA01D0E-C2DE-4EE5-9D74-107B0ED778F5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6DB028FF-10C3-4033-BEAB-87D1AC4D8127}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6E4AE000-C716-4EE8-B41A-5825A7044EF0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6E4E985F-CC3F-4B83-8BBB-7BF46BCEB40A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6E63DB50-87C1-4DE0-8360-D24B7C34F128}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6E89CA43-A2D7-4117-972A-B669E84022E9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6EAEC6B9-02A0-4170-8F88-FCEF7772D718}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6ED3002F-A8D1-483D-A519-4B7EE750B613}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6F7AD9C8-0DBE-4536-AD15-6C3C8BC16089}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6F90FBF8-B906-4923-B97F-2920C7412E87}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6FE15CC2-488C-4C4F-B317-27EC5E2D1B6B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{6FED0FB7-9808-4E33-97FA-C140F5F9A4ED}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{70187A90-04E1-47FA-94DA-40FA90B68B31}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{704887B8-9639-42DD-A2F1-86BC1E54D1B4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7071806B-D771-4B4F-9C2F-589394938A30}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7073BA58-F38A-487E-9C1C-6F1E7332EC42}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{70886074-2D29-449F-A49D-F46C66F8C2D8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{70CB4AAE-43CB-49AE-A104-073274DE2EC0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{70FDCD14-EADF-4ED8-9E00-7DBA3771F622}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7120D13F-EB44-4B2C-877D-EE13B97A77E0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{718E59DA-EF88-46B0-A508-67150731DF3A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7190086F-7EDC-4921-BF24-77DE9B8B85E7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{71A5BF83-971F-44FB-A1F3-7AA6E9623845}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{71BE7C06-0213-4136-9488-0BF7F48C5F65}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7205E940-A27B-492B-A749-C7C86085A03E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{72BD22E1-2F9E-4A34-9C4B-F4004ED83CD9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{72C79680-76E0-47AC-9008-1ED2CBF39599}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{730D5377-F249-4CC9-ABC6-6D94C982B16E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7326BC4B-9ECF-4AA1-8365-010F21835237}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{735E9EEC-37EB-4FD9-A3FD-B69F717CBA54}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{73666D5B-EE0D-4F63-B506-ADBE55944EF4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7370F670-1C64-4591-9039-FC43CC6B9410}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{73C689FA-214C-4024-8870-63B4ECE09E33}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{73FC4771-BF0B-400E-9BE9-165F302B0A58}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{740F0740-2955-43E2-A991-2F9A9DD909BA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{741401E0-8120-4556-907B-15CF9239D395}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7481A9E3-249A-4000-BC6B-2E7832C66855}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{748521F4-D58C-4133-81A8-9601642B019C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7486DFB8-6583-48FE-B469-42DD4B80FD64}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{749B1B37-D7A4-41AE-A2B6-932F9F4D54DD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{749E7F0D-46F6-48A1-8BFA-0B7FD5A4221C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{74B4910F-CD69-49C7-8585-3F0F4F145EC5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{74D4A300-291A-400D-9840-2357B6419FE4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{74DEB4ED-EE14-40BE-B4A8-CF5DF5788DDB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7510EA5B-676B-4204-B59B-E90C394DF55F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{755364B5-E4E0-4059-9B23-0F9A0190268D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{761656D8-4DA1-4084-A742-E52ED0550B32}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{76338369-7A27-4233-A7F4-5A488BB897D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{765C6766-9B35-4DB5-BEE7-CF0732004072}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7688D91A-3848-4E80-9A9C-A7A13FCFC269}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{768C7B18-E3AF-454C-9903-3E9421500D26}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{76B2E76D-B680-4B4D-A110-54BCB00B165E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7718B31A-A24C-4410-931F-F96AAEF947B5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{771BF853-DDE2-4386-8DB5-B05A1DDB0DC8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7734229A-F79D-4791-BD63-96726FC0F769}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{77861E2A-A528-4639-83BC-FAE7384722D0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7821F89C-D3EE-4207-B07D-C4C350FB82F1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7835B710-D99B-4F49-836F-950000400B3C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{784161A0-2475-4B45-90C8-D2FF759B8F92}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7854E55B-3254-442A-8707-4AE4A071D938}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{789B7B24-84CB-4E56-8B5E-0428BA0A84AC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7928B90A-902B-4F4D-B34D-A59D2518DA9E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{799C46E9-32A0-447E-AA3C-00F33D88C5BE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{79A6422F-95EE-4450-A65F-6D9438D25009}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{79CA827C-CB1A-4475-A098-4E86A66D16A5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{79D6ADC1-D831-4731-B871-BC95D8636F9A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7A2775EC-4075-433F-ACBC-4C6AB7F05F2F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7A855076-C790-426D-A332-B1EB77ABE572}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7A9309AB-54F4-4B90-8A07-833DCFC03665}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7ADAF1E6-F759-4D01-BB84-848E94AB6D71}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7B62BFC5-B0DB-4D68-9CE5-C198B964FB72}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7B8B19D8-EF3E-48C8-BA5C-EBD9390325B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7BB78D82-E573-4479-8A2D-EF33DBD062A9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7BC06C93-B854-4804-9A5B-413D7A6E0863}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7C369B07-4556-4540-B067-B2A0B15CB9E3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7CD1DC8F-3E27-4ABA-B688-193DF09C919B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7CD374C7-E55C-458D-8113-50ED48083811}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7CF8FC25-42CC-450A-815A-ED6B3558051F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7D247369-9715-4659-83F0-7EF7971E4CB1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7D6A22BC-7FF1-4EED-8E56-53CCD727EDE3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7D725506-EBAC-4F25-9A43-5565F2E981A6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7DCD1251-85CB-4143-8116-73B2396A7B21}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7DD35CED-426F-4420-8BE1-893CFA553DE2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7E197573-4141-4350-BBFD-9216EC1A3335}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7E7F7BDD-3065-48D3-BD99-9F138DAB1F8E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7F2772F6-3DCE-42BD-9D0F-55B711F4CDB9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7F2B41CB-E451-4F76-B360-F3C5B3153F6E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7F38D2B2-7AE4-4190-A3B6-98D5ED69F65B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7F77F500-867A-4378-B69C-6ACE4195523C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7FD6A36C-EEF5-4300-AB97-F5B6BF075569}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{7FF9DD72-5083-40E3-8E46-51E270615B8B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{807B99C4-166D-4565-AFB7-6B584DA9B8BF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{81221203-346D-4ADB-9A1C-CDA52EB90060}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8185A5B2-573A-4827-8C9D-5B660F63836B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{81BCA14B-FF5C-47B7-AD47-4730C6E0AE5E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{823776F9-AC66-4122-A7DA-D47A6419F69A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{82686D36-85D3-4F06-8D79-58F56CD8962B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{829B7A3F-654A-428B-8252-9897E9E7F0FB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{82F3CB55-ECDE-460B-AA36-58F7074CCB2D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{830081A0-A2EB-47CA-A710-613FEBEBE998}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{83144CDF-5CD6-4BB6-A335-9EAEDF8F66B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{831783C7-782D-424B-88CC-2F98AD62A348}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{832583DE-E00B-484F-AFB2-40786AEEAAEA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{83798C64-6CD9-4ED4-A3DF-F6B92E3A2617}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{840DC748-2645-4B09-80B2-E9B402553DCF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{842870C8-7290-47BF-B2A7-1067B43502B7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{84956BB6-44E1-4DB8-A1D7-30CEC2F553BC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{84A57AE4-EB8B-465A-BEF4-CD682CE7FAD6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{84C734E4-F0B9-4999-83C7-12E9173FD7EE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{84EB2CE1-0004-4D80-A012-B58CE3C73814}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{852ED14B-6F54-46FA-8561-946B65808239}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8544D08F-7100-4ADB-8524-9A324854FA82}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{856F30B0-5905-47F0-9366-1BD4A8E4F349}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{85A52CAC-5C39-4EBF-B436-4F7AC1E0EFF6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{85E06FCE-6C96-4DC0-B8B9-D2C92C177CD5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8622C740-FAC1-4D98-A9C7-F6D5C8FF5E84}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{862663F8-3A1A-49A4-9D53-7AD283285253}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8650B882-46F6-4EA6-BEFB-518916898C00}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{86E5EE47-B3F7-4633-B1E3-BC9C7B2CC728}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{87043C19-0003-4469-9A3D-BA320B3F71B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8743B984-391E-4B91-870E-7D56D4995F1B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{875258F3-E02B-41D5-B15D-B452E56055AF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8762A721-23EE-436C-BAD0-86B6DB6BE525}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8765838B-4456-4B34-9B90-61240ED0550A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{88687FCE-8498-4682-B0AC-26D48603E182}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{887B9BBB-297F-45D6-97A0-8B1F14358750}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{88AB1DD1-997E-4BF9-96EF-591930D52AD9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{890049AC-85C3-4454-BDD8-6BF449D2F8A4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{893E15E2-1A9B-456A-B150-8B576310D4B0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8940D130-5441-47CC-9AA2-95D29AE8FCEF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{894B31D1-E9A8-45B0-AC03-02E46270C6D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{899F10CF-5EDB-4FB4-B80C-18AF75B70452}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8A4511AF-949F-46AA-9A15-846745AC3F0E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8A4839A5-D7CE-4677-9E88-CC57D6D666AF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8ADC812C-04F6-416C-9CDF-2E6E83C974B3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8AFC9FD9-A7A2-4A9A-A6E1-EE5A2D86C8C9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8B123918-91C4-4074-932E-9F9021BD9F69}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8C49C2FB-9447-4BE1-9331-00FBFCB1DE43}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8C618D54-50A5-448C-93DA-78FA88EF0CB0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8C74EB6F-B5C5-4486-8543-A9FFA1876921}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8D392C94-5FFB-47BF-8DA9-E0FDE86A234B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8DB79E8B-07FF-4EBC-A71C-8557C7E1E68C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8DC5C1D7-AA77-4960-9EA8-1BB7376AF069}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8DDABACD-E1E0-413D-A6E6-B2563B6D45A5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8DF49AC3-CC83-43F7-827D-B811C03EBC73}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8E6F26B2-C4A6-4FB5-8A71-BE3D43E3F179}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8EA0EB74-FCCB-4866-8F6D-35BC2A0449D2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8EA4A7AF-9DE1-4DAB-B130-5C756A557EA1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8ECC5896-472E-40C8-9AB4-D78D3DD47646}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8F2941B1-7828-4506-B7B3-E359950BAC18}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8F3F79C9-FBD3-4D54-9BFD-0ABF97E77C07}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8F5E9B72-CEA5-41FE-9A87-86F4A3A49884}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8F894320-FAAA-4561-8BC7-1AE20E1577B1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{8FAD7107-9FBA-4584-A7D3-14B8C39F21E8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9005C74A-57EE-40AD-B5D5-5350C9D54F18}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{90107ACF-A1D8-456D-BC37-D3AFD1BFC68F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{90467333-DEFE-4795-8B6F-A0E3F16FCE0D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{90DEC8BA-CA4D-41D8-A667-1753F722A24D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9186FC6B-0F9D-46E5-983E-FBB67F935D44}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{91BA4DB2-8A5C-4733-A146-364C46DCB8EE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{92586E43-74F5-4D2C-80E4-BC63B293067A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{92902F9E-B874-4D0B-8440-67307020A446}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{93201B11-14EE-4B02-8275-C048E7BE6B27}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{93244AFD-E10D-4354-9BBF-8D7C95E26D3A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9327B67D-A388-453A-85DA-055E0EFE54BE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{936121FB-A062-46C8-BE9C-4A21B9C40A48}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{93A1E633-8F82-488A-BC3A-C66D7F50AF50}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{93B50FF4-E286-4A4E-8F84-53DA06F8B58A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{940AAB1C-5B3B-41E2-8836-F7BCB21ADF51}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{94397735-A12D-4521-AC61-67E474A6629F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{94649580-C31B-47E4-BBB8-D8B93FAFA79C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{94887F26-58A3-46A5-85A9-EF5B568080BA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{94CEC26C-F478-4814-8E7B-E3A99BC4575A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{951CBAEC-282A-4686-8E71-C634076B33CC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{951D1BBC-529F-437E-9DD6-7907680D8F2A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{95237462-26FE-4416-8236-E613AF32746D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{954A158A-AD23-4152-AA0A-447FF03F93A6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{95540690-AD51-440E-A21D-2F871E127B36}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{95ADDED4-3C2C-40CA-9036-1173CFCD7A42}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{96109C71-361B-4216-926B-CF3AD6AB619E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9646F682-03FE-4D90-A8C4-A41E53859B9D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{97029EC0-72DA-48A8-9F1D-E80EA8975868}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9726DE17-0FFB-4D11-8406-27D4497E171F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9731BC3F-D3D9-472F-B51B-775C0F99CA81}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9798E3DA-9338-45BD-A239-CDDDB1792D23}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{979DB21B-FECE-458F-9925-7F03158893E2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{97CB9412-7E69-4D90-98B7-50CC0EDCD58A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{98A8D741-DD7B-4FFA-8A72-FCF5524C0C68}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{98B4A715-24AE-4B09-A4CA-ED7090D7CC1D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9907D9BB-D85B-4AD7-AE31-14778EF4BBF0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9945DC5B-2C95-4CA7-A2D4-A1D698D9BE0E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{99A4DAC8-1D9F-4964-B8A9-8B988CF86F50}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{99A609A0-8DB2-4822-94AB-67E7BCF14E6F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{99B5FCC7-69F0-4094-AD49-E35D3E1AE183}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{99BF2182-296F-4C71-8BFB-F60CB2CBC395}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9A1408E7-7012-455F-9340-DD6AB62FD669}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9A59817D-BC70-4CD8-8CE4-609EFE886D27}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9B5156B3-5B47-4654-B7E1-83864251F5F7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9B5D317D-683D-4866-A82C-C2C6F4D95207}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9B6785C2-19DD-4AD9-A076-9E7CD7F6FBB6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9C605BEB-3D8D-4A98-BE6F-88F0BAB5CE65}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D32B28C-8298-4452-9530-398B3F3382B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D478CAB-8090-4BE1-B057-0DD2E59F131E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D51F428-20F3-4DC6-AC4A-158CB096E76B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D610247-ABD3-4900-A90E-A2E5CCE955D6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D8C7AF2-4A8F-49B7-991A-843C9DE6EF3A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9D9DEE99-2A75-4AD2-A219-5CF775237F5A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9DA55FAC-B06A-44E6-AEA7-DDF0B1A9CC16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9DFA9912-9DEB-4A0A-A1C3-989C4D5B1CEF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9E04C561-273C-49C3-89F2-F1F8C918FCD9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9E0F5B43-415F-4877-9940-C39AD4FDF5D9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9E3DF94B-4593-457E-835E-702B68CFD8F6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9E7B28EA-15D8-461D-B8AC-3284377FEE22}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9F64008D-56F5-4BF1-8A80-B5065095DBFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{9F7DDDC6-4EA8-4605-A611-E41E7B671C75}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A06C503A-316C-49C6-BB47-0CF217469CF9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A089E206-B069-4C09-B4C0-6157D8BCF9B4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A08D5E27-4563-4636-B609-1D78F17C75F3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A0964C39-CEBA-4554-A731-50EEEDD560A7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A09821E3-B410-4E77-8B1B-80E9BF151F25}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A0B5412C-385B-4B35-B51A-76AA941EC5E9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A0D901EF-3288-43B1-8123-1836FFA37A8B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A1611FAC-607B-4B2B-BFD9-59E9CF59F939}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A1A5E3E1-6213-4CC2-862A-3BCA521C4240}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A1D42B78-8C3B-4F0C-83E4-2BF70187AE2E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A1D7A9AF-3A58-4AFD-8C9B-6978CCF911CE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A230D089-72FF-42F7-8FDA-027863EDF5D3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A261BD85-5235-4135-8772-0D0A06575E38}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A26A5DD8-68FC-4D01-BB3E-01686E88ACC7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A38DE168-FCC2-485E-BDA4-8D8AAD0701D7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A390439D-85F8-4CCD-ADA9-9CF3467A4236}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A3D74624-EE5C-4D06-9039-A60570E4C42F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A3E5F2E9-0B84-43A0-BCA9-18D32A8A433E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A3F7C79C-4D82-42EA-B61C-D8040B85D6F0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A48C3B60-CF5E-4E94-B278-205A3BC1F6FD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A4E4DFD4-9461-449A-92D6-70284CCF3378}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A506AE74-27EF-4935-B71A-A82B4A2F7FF0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A5303217-8D55-404D-8B47-177DD702995D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A53D2EA1-A716-475C-9F16-6B5613509F8F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A54E0791-F623-47BC-91C0-D6DD734A4045}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A5E5B768-AD2E-4C61-9CFF-725893A74964}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A62621C5-F3E1-452F-BA61-39B8D4CB9CA5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A6575DC4-1338-4735-BB85-60F61898D570}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A6677773-37DE-428A-B346-6A89199DA822}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A68799F0-BA85-44FF-865C-000B58CA9EC8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A78C9C1A-B069-4923-B66C-FECCFF0592C3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A8005540-561F-41E2-9B30-24250BECB72F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A838C551-AA50-4C34-BD6C-3A54476D6048}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A850D051-1362-4024-A3D8-EE2B1195C350}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A896EC30-263E-48A7-BB52-11770E5CFB40}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A8AB09BD-E465-48DE-A5CE-50DA403BF82B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9A1C871-04ED-42DC-8222-F3B22903C5C3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9BD7182-AF50-4A92-ABBC-FB4EB3059910}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9DB1238-022C-4102-B3D8-5D5A83287A4F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9DF70A6-312E-45E7-8FCB-7BC0133BA94D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9F10DC0-11E7-4628-ADAD-894EECC805DA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{A9F7DE29-A2F9-4D7F-A72A-3BE6757D3DDC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AAB34B07-B8C7-483D-81B8-60F1D9ADE686}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AAD9DECF-CFE9-4CFA-B305-C0CCD9A0BE85}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AAF4F192-0FF6-4BB9-BAA5-91A75ED83253}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AB31F857-6652-45CE-ABAA-01A2AA219192}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AB4E6010-36E4-4060-8F16-83AC1E2E2D4E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ABCE414D-A594-4BCE-867D-E64A0FBDD968}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ABDF56FA-6C79-4513-A0CB-A85F778E6481}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AC7EE7DF-C058-400F-A6D8-CF8B3D922969}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AC84DB9D-9E10-40DC-A099-C7A1E405EFED}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ACB97E85-E76B-4A6F-A9A5-E039CA4557B0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ACDE5A4F-F18F-4347-876B-A5B0405217C8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AD1DA911-2414-4426-B6C5-6C1A71B7A0CC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AD7F1069-60A3-4B65-AC8A-F31E5B5756AA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ADA15559-029A-4B9D-97FB-33C2ED429D54}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ADD76490-7436-4A2D-B7F9-6C543D240A2E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ADF12627-FEE4-49EA-876E-05C0E79C1637}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AE8FD8BF-469A-49E5-A0A3-F314E8E877BC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AE91E484-A141-4474-BB48-05E31354ADB8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AE9C63AC-D672-47EC-94D4-E8127F5FB21C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AEDF0DA7-EEF4-43B2-BA0C-B990EDA29CCD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AEF2D457-FA3A-40CB-AA9B-1A286C88C531}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AF5F6A0D-85DF-4CE7-94BF-65DDF2DB1195}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AF953737-AD42-4624-B7F8-F330401077B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AFBDF200-5A69-4294-B55C-979F8DC9B51E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AFE2F793-ABFB-4BB4-BD05-10FE1E6102B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AFE73979-0649-49B6-A4E6-49C8E17C777E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{AFEC618C-B455-4F70-A382-1213860A1F35}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B020EBBB-8398-4238-8C4F-4184E8E1E4E6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B0710802-4811-45DE-9549-9F87C15CF715}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B156D0A8-352A-4D9B-9EF9-590F88FF63FC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B1751EE4-CE70-40B0-8B86-F094C4ABD2FD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B1856243-8433-496A-8912-349E3AF7F8DB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B26CE438-08FC-4283-AF63-B2BA88464676}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B284CA4A-FEAD-4BFC-BFA9-5665220BF9E9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B28CEC75-3102-4D21-9A6E-C4E3BABBB3B7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B2B54F27-402E-40F1-A574-92D006DD29AD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B2FCC8C1-176E-4527-986B-81155B131D56}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B35F0966-E3FB-4C61-B223-B31A58779044}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B36B55B4-E5D8-4DF9-A715-29754D06D7A1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B37EC527-FA10-4877-B757-47160F485A32}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B38001A0-52C4-4F3C-BA58-A83A4099F0D2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B3AC9068-1A8A-4469-B656-EEB39FA9569B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B3B65382-6256-43C7-8A0C-62B1F402B9B9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B3FD2C85-D7B7-4A93-A09B-D1FCA89C3690}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B417F42D-2BA3-4295-9EDF-4445001C9430}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B42BC659-A345-4E15-8478-87D0221BF21B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B4DBBDF0-F3D8-4E23-9718-14969688ED1E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B4F37A90-41DA-46BA-818B-0A4797EE86E6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B4F6F87C-E6FD-4CDB-9D8F-6BD7873ED5E2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B5408992-8583-45BC-A887-8D39FD52430E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B66C262B-55E7-4744-81B2-36FCB0327E67}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B686BC56-70ED-4A07-BD3A-8479F1049C50}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B6985178-34F0-4DE2-9155-AB927C8D1F6A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B7691DC9-0D9C-4B1E-AE25-ACB8C6DC73B4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B788A286-D155-4842-B4CD-AAA27AAAE579}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B7896F46-2B04-4AD0-8E2E-8EF6E3D936E4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B7E5360C-A27F-4998-896A-2305C494CF2F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B823F294-9C7D-4A89-BA7A-027E2CEB8695}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B84831CF-363A-4F1C-8233-7C78EF8E3604}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B874BDE7-2C78-40D6-92E6-247B9FDC7C07}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B8D8A285-492B-4E85-9852-DE696F4FD232}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B8E644B6-74B6-4389-B809-769A0E8A7114}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{B97528D5-F1EA-404C-B39B-56FF21B39A55}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BA3115E5-E5C7-44A8-90F4-E3C0AA028A69}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BA76804C-F86C-4365-ADAC-B1C5951369B7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BA7D7AF5-873B-4153-BEFC-EE67A9A68886}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BAF64387-5BED-4DD8-8EE1-EA706E7F7945}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BB325C9C-4CDB-48FB-B739-568A681B155E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BB483E95-3D06-4007-8A84-E3E1332640CC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BB866633-5582-4DB1-84A2-10B2680A4CC6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BB86DDF4-4A64-4644-95D1-2D18CF3FEA02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BC973E7D-DB21-490F-A3C0-DE109FEA17C0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BCB9E7D4-ABD5-4F55-9AEF-01A5EF86BC66}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BCC66F2B-91C1-4373-80A0-FFDB9F71F31D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BCCE7985-AEF2-49A0-9C22-5CAEDAB97BA1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BCD6FF83-93B2-496A-9AF0-CDD0F9B1E958}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BD12BDF9-19A7-48F6-AE56-6D9DB87ED8D4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BD3A8D6B-0ADA-4AD1-A952-653148A144D2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BD77F4E4-A3EC-49DD-A342-42002B85D8EF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BDA51E9D-AD50-447E-B424-604B66D08114}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BDBC6BF7-E60F-4AB4-8C5A-392638ECBA39}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BE3A29D6-51DA-4B1A-9CFF-816921A4493C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BEB1C339-95A5-4C47-866E-134DFED46999}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BEBBC403-974F-4B7F-8ECF-63280A4D2AEE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BED072C9-41C0-482F-866D-F44B8B4E188E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BEF3DAD4-D984-4138-981E-21C9CB9468B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BF351769-34C7-4B5A-AE82-445DFAF811B8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BFA33376-3D13-4C09-8B49-5DC0440CF72E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BFB49AB6-C8E3-4DE1-AC12-32C546C6D162}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BFB84FEE-E87F-4635-A4CD-2A222AB5C673}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{BFCEBEBB-C1BF-44DC-BCBD-6BBF3AB3390F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C0A72225-A592-4AB7-8360-8A6DCF24B9EA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1599AD9-44B9-4D50-9AC4-C0690C884EB3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1602558-1F7C-4E69-B1C6-456C9E57B6F4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C17B9BB6-ED27-4BA1-9B05-AA91DC602125}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1C9E12A-73E3-4585-93B0-669B277435EA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1DF239B-B251-4943-A509-B468B63B3AFF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1E04C9B-50F5-413F-83D0-D0A40BD9E284}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C1F1FAA4-C69C-4B7D-ADD6-B826A04ECBBD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C234D6D7-6527-4512-A132-E921B8D73D4B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C2862F2F-4811-4E51-8C7E-995DD9657B92}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C29E12C2-CF14-4939-A508-A73CC69D88F5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C2C80319-99A4-4C4E-A997-012A7AB0DCDC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C2DF9FBE-6E68-4431-B2B3-03BB52005098}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C2FBE7C0-53F5-4913-AFA0-48B264EB91FD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C358CB9F-36CE-49B8-86E6-3AF1186DA98B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C392C8A6-581D-4D0D-B85E-D804B9AA1AE4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C3CB371C-B688-4E74-81A1-D7B5C420091E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C402E083-496C-4F0E-A87B-E6BE257CCAC4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C40708B9-E72B-4B0D-AA9B-CABD0939ED46}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C43BDF5D-9029-4E8C-ABC6-962CB9BA42E8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C44292C0-BDCF-48CF-9BFF-478F38996048}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C455672A-577E-4A60-9404-1569B6FEDC2F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C499488E-DE09-45FB-BB10-CD0B05885F7D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C4EDF7A3-B4BC-4E0C-B96A-CF92212BF262}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C4F298B3-0593-4B49-AB88-EA4D118BB439}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C52444C2-023C-4746-9EE6-8F24A8226F1D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C5439052-C4EA-4017-81EB-5221500180FE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C586DBB8-9EFE-41DF-9FFD-5B8427472A02}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C592BC2F-8CDD-442B-A5D6-57D5C389C622}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C5D946C9-C2CB-4CA6-9A41-EB80E503D0B3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C6298C5A-F7D2-4E6D-9AC8-E62FE426753F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C63567E8-AC00-4A6C-9A6D-0E781876AACA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C635AE0A-85A8-4B50-8DDC-C4B9EA4D2AC8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C6762457-45C4-4CF2-931A-0A165A472E79}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C687D2A5-FB1F-43B1-9DD6-7686633B5481}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C6C03830-0AA5-4918-9688-22D5F139B52B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C6CD7744-EA64-4128-A8AC-699E013697DF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C6E4F65D-F292-4288-A160-201A290AA69E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C70A1FE2-95D7-4C1F-9595-94971B42371C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C7593778-6978-4311-B4B3-5A67899C690C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C80E1E7A-D49F-4DDB-A1BC-6467D74D3576}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C84C022F-304C-4D2B-B291-88C89429D19E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C8503E78-8B24-475F-857C-0D4C676595CB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C8B24740-AB00-4D12-9C38-0637ADB5EA1A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C8BADC11-17D3-4C83-A53D-89A8674F7F8B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C8DBA11D-64A0-4355-A075-4D9D6526B7B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{C9D4B6A2-35D2-4986-B109-A1EC48F4F2D0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CA1CDC1F-6A72-4B25-911E-34CD70D554A4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CA3A2AF5-97B1-421C-81E4-8BA24A072B3D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CA576DE7-B9AC-427F-9F4A-D07C502B55FA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CA6F81A3-81FF-48CB-8E64-B6F9CFA27E36}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CAB15434-2AFF-4EF3-AB9C-940A6961637B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CABE9CF7-A15F-4966-AA69-F8FC65C1D8E4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CAF02629-491E-43D4-A29D-51D58474248B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CB9E931F-4BB8-4148-B357-30F2508946F6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CBE40B19-261C-4440-86FD-74CD5E7F240A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CCA941DE-702C-46F5-81B7-ECF61B71CC6D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CD187DC4-6794-4D46-B39C-0ABB02A7770D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CD43895D-A134-4F96-B5D1-BFDF7CDF9199}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CD9B9938-D075-436E-8A39-3E83B68DDA5F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CDC90F22-E153-4A69-805B-9D60544A507F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CDD36452-A13C-4B1E-84BA-A5395AA19EF1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CDE54618-0E13-4552-AD97-45F610D12E9B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CDEFA171-F920-4675-981F-E6A6B2CFF733}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CDFEE6CB-7DA3-47A6-A8FF-64832ACFFEF4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CE0BAA3A-907D-4BE8-B16C-7CF83E7D5234}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CE335C90-30DD-4CE6-A0EF-98D8E62985C5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CE395289-26DF-4B9F-ACFD-7663E1D4C0F1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CEE94467-4B96-4A74-BF64-284DF8ABD8AB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CF1C7F78-C5C0-48A5-B7F6-EC093ABE6596}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CF45694E-ADFE-4355-B64C-788A62363CA4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CF675DED-4D76-4ED6-8471-D30D4D0AFEF5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{CF948F7B-BD51-4A27-973F-4F2192038696}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D03E2C9D-D6F7-40C7-873E-E010DBE77518}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D0F7F745-801D-4482-BFBE-751DB4284533}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D10909B4-16C7-43A0-801A-2D3F879F5FD1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D14170F8-22D8-400F-BD07-035303CEE8F8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D1A0CFDD-6993-4EC1-9FE9-8E5A2C0EBDE2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D1AEEA82-BC68-4BE0-BF18-600121F9964E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D1C9113D-83AF-4DDC-98C3-117579ADEBD6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D25F4ABE-6E02-486F-8EF2-4F52BD80782F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D26FD110-2ED3-4E4F-BA78-FEE436FB021F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D32C6DB9-F51D-48CC-85D2-25F3BDECF7BE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D34117B5-57E0-497E-B9E2-18F8B2ED68D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D37FA15F-61E5-4643-BA07-822344190FD5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D3A850C5-C145-411D-AC0A-CC4BB20BCF3A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D44F116B-819D-4307-AB2F-2F6343C41668}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D46C5FB3-61B3-4A9C-8E05-12FFD5D58FBC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D4731501-9C7A-4E9B-A986-4C392D86315F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D4BE415A-12B6-4DBD-8BFA-0944647B80B4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D538F26E-CEE5-4DA9-AAAA-C7CE41C8FC52}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D5659717-39B4-45DA-90F3-FF9473E797FE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D6892445-3330-4B38-BBA8-0A2A5F3C19F4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D718BC9A-2B7C-4F57-8EFD-77C977ACFA3C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D733B87D-94E6-460F-BC04-09BFC6A747D5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D7751154-2137-4668-A8FC-B10078E133BC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D850EE7B-E61F-40F7-96EA-A1866B7EF37D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D86174C8-5983-4E78-AAC1-AB98BBF3F84D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D8BB0879-7522-42DB-A627-A461CDF8F5B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D91D1813-D1ED-485E-9AB9-0362642E663E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D957A443-814D-4318-9203-290255479177}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D95DE875-AE23-4D1A-AC4A-AA49CB63A8E0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{D9994B5A-615A-492B-8DD4-F4CCD15036B5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DA56700C-328B-4A84-A68E-F227A630BC16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DA6BD1FD-4BC7-4AC6-98B6-459DB71377BA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DA76A8B9-DBB6-4556-A6CF-2FC6E2859ABE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DABC83CC-2199-4647-A6FF-B6E1B0250A5E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DAD9E187-0574-4563-AD99-977BC9E9A5FA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DB44FE23-9B02-4D3B-81AE-78C4FD6B6BF8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DCB0E8CE-6FFA-418E-9515-4A44196D9413}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DCF4C1D0-3A46-41E8-9080-0793AC92F0BF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DD43EEB8-F821-4A61-BCD8-1487936C2575}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DD4B4145-73B3-418C-89BF-69D93C8C8F68}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DDA6E868-7CBF-4495-B696-83E0559D61FE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DDA98F01-010A-4498-ABE8-2F6B78E6A76E}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DDD196CF-1A40-4461-9BC9-CDE4C2607517}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DE9CFF06-1D7B-4A12-A01B-CBF0DDB7294A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DEAD3BFC-5B3A-42EB-806D-43F023328818}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DEBF23E9-D677-49A3-A986-D8B7671BF5C6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DECF1EC8-60DA-4012-BE4E-7295A4D072AB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DF1937C0-CAED-4198-B8D6-4CBD67EA4837}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DF29F300-50BF-49D9-AE8C-EE8045264966}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DFBB1445-523F-4DFD-BB2F-ECF7330722FF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{DFC3D02F-C604-4419-A1D6-1C39E9905965}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E013F304-F457-49EA-887B-78D2CAD7E12D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E05A5D4F-3AD6-43B7-9482-305A51799209}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E0B0A8C8-5FA7-40B9-A08C-9FC53CC954E4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E1302F0A-0451-4763-A686-744E7AF41ED3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E188541E-DF54-47F2-9063-0EBBDAC74BE8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E205DBBE-0032-4A13-9F22-D7F1D6A4B54B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E21A8800-43C5-42D1-A95F-505FC2606640}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E25849B4-95B1-4384-8D41-4105A7D80B66}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E2B00725-2C81-48F9-8B0D-5B1760FA4B27}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E2C08BA8-7CDD-40CC-B086-6E90AD4D55F6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E342D20C-988B-498E-9C12-3F4790CCE5CB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E4903D4F-9811-4D10-A0B0-49A28D66D0C7}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E4978133-587B-4089-8ED4-DC3D397D066F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E498D5C5-08B0-4029-8208-1A2475DBFDBA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E4F9A240-9F0F-405D-BFB1-4696EE1CCCE2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E532EA2A-E5C8-49A2-8E50-53B263F90B71}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E5370E57-5AF1-40D7-8155-E7C09B188368}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E56F9868-F391-427F-9D99-1B899142A447}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E5CA9AF3-500A-4FFD-97A8-137E51D8C3C8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E6251563-AF31-4B1E-B260-1C455449D99B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E673763B-0B98-4A54-84B1-F091858DEF89}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E68C016D-D371-4EBA-BFDD-DBE60F8A7983}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E6AC0366-EA6A-4B24-B495-56F0FFC23558}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E6DDE0CA-EA35-4F7F-9FBF-732F92E2ECBC}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E79C0A63-2B18-4A4C-B665-138A89B6C3B4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E7C17B99-7F7D-4F5D-9CA8-5281F32F762C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E826B68B-F4E9-46E3-930A-FA713F60CA29}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E862D981-DE99-4692-8877-9BE41009AB95}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E86D6DDB-AD71-493D-A318-3589C161A877}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E880D466-F35C-4B74-B790-EAAFBC593806}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E8880630-D11E-43F0-9842-284AC041B7FB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E93F2A85-94B5-4837-BD45-531848298789}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E981A1DB-26B8-440A-9DCF-2A2BBF334081}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E998C507-7FC1-4A35-8515-CF559477A60A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E9BEEAED-D380-47C5-A0A8-F4CEE8EFF27D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{E9C3AAC1-03B0-407B-85FC-82CD5F5F8E90}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EABF3D51-97A1-4339-BF2E-36957AE87BBB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EB40C0F7-B32A-4BB8-82B9-F867F38A0EEE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EB693A26-9DA6-43DD-9169-2DDA6DEAC3B5}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EB7E0FFE-8536-44B9-9B12-2666D6952095}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EBB97A66-8060-496E-BC1F-52B89483A11C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EBF54CE2-1E8F-434A-B358-BE668A52409B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EC26D343-B2F6-40FF-A786-79B32FCAD6EE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EC88BCFF-9F88-4691-8832-F17DAC721708}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ECF0D4F5-9407-42EC-92CA-2AF2E0913020}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ECF9FD12-B3B2-4C3A-84BA-E2535C324B16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ECFD5ECE-B732-4974-956E-6BA0A618B234}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ED1F008B-68E7-471E-841E-DBE6648E61C9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ED26824D-23D1-4E26-B810-111408E11CE3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ED4C11FF-49DF-4B89-9D0D-F4D1AED57931}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{ED7EB363-461C-4ED7-B88C-9335EF2CCA4D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EDC89E7C-2372-4424-BEAE-36C292E86178}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EDFB5D5B-6AEB-44E2-8FEE-69D52166EE28}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EE279A76-8695-4DF6-A4F8-5B331F9E660D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EE4EDF57-B50C-4F42-9973-2E1D8C9BF41A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EE55D0EC-0454-40F5-829A-BCC6A6862058}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EF1186B8-1D73-44ED-8D2E-8E00DD935359}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EF253076-43A9-4DFA-ABBF-0047F4C3D801}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EF9596F9-5C12-4E07-8232-C3494833948D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EFC92637-C92B-43A6-84AD-24B2BE123F0F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{EFDF039E-0D82-4954-864A-351816D7B91B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F0CB3D2E-CBE6-44C4-ADA5-1AF427F7EFD1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F0F7205A-BC45-4518-B26C-B77435779B94}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F1214E81-B63D-4005-B4F9-4F43DD5FE508}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F129736C-7F0C-428B-8B76-A7C6F6F969CA}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F191A3E9-FB4C-4630-B6EC-B771A3E666A9}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F1A5E938-F702-427B-B04D-068EDDF8A8B6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F26BC5A5-27F5-4C4C-9228-494E48901250}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F2AD479F-3A4F-477F-A521-B716AB8B54E3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F2B2958D-2625-48C4-9A35-7BB8F05C6C24}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F2EE14E0-E86A-47A3-ACD0-66215D7AA0CD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F300A481-0103-4B53-BE71-05C01763C09B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F3111D6E-BF92-4DA5-8D7B-EC3E06694E12}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F38A075D-BFB8-4A04-A3DB-7FD783957FF0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F38A2A1D-D8C2-4580-AB5F-4F11E1BDE18A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F39C9EF4-7BAD-4EF3-A2D2-A044B4E9CA50}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F4D06AC0-EAE4-487A-9702-2CEBD39EA617}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F50265AC-09A3-411F-A700-B5C214F49BB8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F5CF19F2-E4BC-4107-A373-D4B5E3230136}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F60C48B6-56D3-4438-A622-CC13E18FC37B}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F6E68EE3-1750-4AE2-8FCB-E49396446FFE}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F6F724CA-BA2C-4B87-8DFD-AFE10D50F1BF}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F6FF3C5D-F331-46C7-A6FF-9492469447F0}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F7578725-D6C9-4317-8667-49237EE11A16}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F792DFDE-D264-41A8-B4DA-7FBC5A4B005C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F7F70AF8-8789-4F0A-B76B-ECF12A967BAB}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F80288C2-C139-459C-BFBD-6CF6E6353FA2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F81BD66B-3EB3-4A45-9970-6CC72969601F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F8F44EA2-20BB-4C8E-872C-A11CEE86BB43}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F905A074-5462-4079-8E50-14A877B58840}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F977707D-D9AA-40A8-B885-94DE32E9096C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{F9998255-DFBB-40A8-A4B6-EEC28872B9BD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FA1533B8-3109-4A77-B8BF-FBCFECC1B258}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FA47DB83-BE6B-48BF-BBEB-3352E3C9212C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FB2F212D-342E-410F-B06D-A71F16093813}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FB789B0E-39A5-45B1-B23B-7D3A93C51967}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FC156C97-7D9A-494B-AD17-601F5F363ECD}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FC29E358-4099-452E-8003-2211E19A4828}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FC78FE23-AAD9-42E3-97E3-F85BA18A0BC1}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FCCA49F0-F0DD-454E-AE4F-C908678F7F51}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FCDAE3FA-C769-4DEE-976C-F93943A5AF35}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FD413873-DC33-4C7D-ACAA-04CE4F77179A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FD89F1C1-85C0-4D83-8306-BED6073F336A}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FDC9FFD6-B32D-4521-8248-CE70F9D47BE6}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FDE64558-16FD-452F-95F0-BCECA24674C3}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FE0E78CC-7FE6-45EC-BD77-3DEB6C7A150D}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FEDBEFF2-EF70-421B-83A5-C2C749064AC4}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FEFC8D58-ABCB-414E-B2E0-CEE6B23C199C}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FF0A98FE-2368-40E5-8F67-0154F9712D4F}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FF17E48D-F4DC-48BC-AE10-D4E8781D63A8}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FF1C2C87-FF76-472F-AA3D-87300878C1F2}
Successfully deleted: [Empty Folder] C:\Users\bigalx58\appdata\local\{FF52461D-0A9A-428E-8D8D-2C173B395652}

~~~ Event Viewer Logs were cleared

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Thu 08/15/2013 at 17:11:35.08
End of JRT log


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

# AdwCleaner v3.000 - Report created15/08/2013at17:36:40
# Updated 13/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : bigalx58 - BIGALX58-PC
# Running from : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\EasyCleaner\adwcleaner.exe

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16502

[OK] No bad entry found.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v

[ File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\prefs.js ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

-\\ Google Chrome v28.0.1500.95

[ File : C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

[ File : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

[OK] No bad entry found.

*************************

AdwCleaner[0].txt - [1563 octets] - [13/08/2013 18:01:10]
AdwCleaner[1].txt - [1311 octets] - [15/08/2013 16:53:55]
AdwCleaner[2].txt - [1101 octets] - [15/08/2013 17:36:40]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[2].txt - [1160 octets] ##########


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I must say that after all of this cleansing, the computer has not shut down by itself...a coincidence?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I doubt that the removal of all the junk and Adware will have contributed as they aren't known for causing a system shutdown but the other fixes we did may have helped.

Run the system for a couple more days and see how it goes, if it crashes again in that time run the FRST scan again, when the window appears check the box for Addition.txt before you hit the Scan button and post both the logs produced.

I am still a little concerned that this command: *icacls c:\ /grant system:f *didn't give a clear result, but we will see how it goes.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...I can give the icacls... a try again....thanks so much for your help!
Ran it again and it said 'access denied' with the same results as before.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You can try that again if you wish, but I would expect the same result unless further action is taken. If the system continues to run ok then you should be good to go. If the crash occurs again and the same errors appear in the FRST log that required the running of that command then we will need to have another go to resolve it.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 20-08-2013 04
Ran by bigalx58 (administrator) on 20-08-2013 16:37:06
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
(Creative Technology Ltd) C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
(Acer Incorporated) C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
(Acer Group) C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\McAPExe.exe
(PixArt Imaging Incorporation) C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\mcuicnt.exe
(Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_8_800_94_ActiveX.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\saUpd.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [Monitor] - C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe [319488 2006-11-03] (PixArt Imaging Incorporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [IAStorIcon] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe [283160 2010-09-13] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [mcpltui_exe] - C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe [454600 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
HKU\Administrator\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\UpdatusUser\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop (1).ini ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ca.my.msn.com/?lang=en-ca
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://ca.msn.com/?rd=1&ucc=CA&dcc=CA&opt=0&ocid=iehp
StartMenuInternet: IEXPLORE.EXE - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
SearchScopes: HKLM - DefaultScope value is missing.
SearchScopes: HKCU - DefaultScope 17BC95854BA7486F80142C33D0B6478E URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p={SearchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - 17BC95854BA7486F80142C33D0B6478E URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p={SearchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
BHO-x32: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO-x32: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll (CANON INC.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - No File
DPF: HKLM {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab
Handler: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - No File
Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Belarc\Advisor\System\BAVoilaX.dll (Belarc, Inc.)
Handler-x32: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\MCSNIE~1.DLL (McAfee, Inc.)
Filter-x32: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.2.1

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF NetworkProxy: "no_proxies_on", "localhost"
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF Plugin: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll No File
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MVT - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/SAFFPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin-x32: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0 - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3508.0205 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVision - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
FF Extension: Simple Mail - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\Extensions\[email protected]
FF HKLM-x32\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{4ED1F68A-5463-4931-9384-8FFF5ED91D92}] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF Extension: McAfee SiteAdvisor - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF HKLM-x32\...\Thunderbird\Extensions: [[email protected]] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK
FF Extension: McAfee Anti-Spam Thunderbird Extension - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: hxxp://www.google.com/
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Bing) - http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=UP97DF&PC=UP97&q={searchTerms}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Bing) - http://api.bing.com/osjson.aspx?query={searchTerms}&language={language}&form=UP97DF&PC=UP97
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2010) - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Foxit Reader Plugin for Mozilla) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Google Earth Plugin) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SiteAdvisor) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee Virtual Technician) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D Vision) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D VISION) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SecurityCenter) - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
CHR Plugin: (Silverlight Plug-In) - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Extension: (Docs) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0
CHR Extension: (SiteAdvisor) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho\3.6.2.1341_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.9.0.12585_0
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho] - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McChPlg.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi] - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CRE\klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [140672 2012-09-15] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 CTDevice_Srv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe [61440 2007-04-02] (Creative Technology Ltd)
S3 CTUPnPSv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe [64000 2008-05-21] (Creative Technology Ltd)
R2 HomeNetSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 IJPLMSVC; C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE [107912 2008-10-09] ()
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service; c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [120592 2013-05-22] (McAfee, Inc.)
S2 McMPFSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McNaiAnn; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 McODS; C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe [388680 2013-07-16] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mcpltsvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McProxy; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfecore; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe [1017016 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfefire; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe [218760 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfevtp; C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [182752 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 MSK80Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 RapportMgmtService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe [1435928 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
S3 SystemExplorerHelpService; C:\Program Files (x86)\System Explorer\service\SystemExplorerService64.exe [821720 2012-11-25] (Mister Group)
S3 XoftSpyService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe [582424 2010-09-29] (ParetoLogic Inc.)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 cfwids; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys [70112 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 HipShieldK; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HipShieldK.sys [197264 2012-05-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys [29184 2011-12-19] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R3 mfeapfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys [179664 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfeavfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys [309968 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfefirek; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [516608 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfehidk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys [772944 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfencbdc; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencbdc.sys [337120 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 mfencrk; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencrk.sys [95856 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfewfpk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys [342416 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 PAC207; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\PFC027.SYS [572416 2006-12-05] (PixArt Imaging Inc.)
R1 RapportCerberus_56758; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_56758.sys [589872 2013-08-20] ()
R1 RapportCerberus_56758; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_56758.sys [589872 2013-08-20] ()
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [265872 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [265872 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R0 RapportKE64; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys [295696 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [384144 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [384144 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 Serial; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys [94208 2009-07-13] (Brother Industries Ltd.)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-08-15 17:03 - 2013-08-15 17:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERUNT
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:37 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:31 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:30 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:27 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:27 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:26 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:40 - 12334080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:32 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:26 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:26 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:25 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:24 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:24 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 23:54 - 17830400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 23:35 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 22:30 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:52 - 00224256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 01472512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 00139776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 01166848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2013-07-18 21:58 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2013-07-18 21:41 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-25 05:25 - 01888768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-25 04:57 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 02:03 - 05550528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:54 - 01732032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:53 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wow64.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:51 - 01217024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:03 - 03968960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:03 - 03913664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:53 - 01292192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00663552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wow32.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setup16.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\instnm.exe
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user.exe
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-06 02:03 - 01910208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-06-15 00:32 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2013-08-15 09:04 - 2013-08-15 09:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\a6f05fd8dff29816336f577c1a1c21
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-08-13 18:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-04-04 14:50 - 00025928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2013-08-13 17:58 - 2013-08-19 11:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-08-13 08:44 - 2013-08-13 08:45 - 00006016 _____ C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt
2013-08-13 08:34 - 2013-08-18 16:56 - 00003880 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-08-12 09:09 - 2013-08-12 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-20 16:28 - 00211582 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 10:18 - 2013-08-11 17:57 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-13 08:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-10 11:00 - 2013-08-13 19:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-05 13:24 - 2013-08-05 13:25 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-07-29 13:21 - 2013-07-30 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:40 - 2013-08-02 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-08-20 16:36 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-20 16:36 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-20 16:35 - 2013-08-20 16:35 - 01576208 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\FRST64.exe
2013-08-20 16:30 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 01231492 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-08-20 16:29 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000898 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-08-20 16:28 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00211582 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-20 16:28 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-08-20 16:28 - 2009-07-14 01:08 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-08-20 15:53 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000902 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-08-20 15:49 - 2013-07-09 08:42 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-08-19 11:30 - 2013-08-13 17:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-08-18 16:56 - 2013-08-13 08:34 - 00003880 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-08-18 16:56 - 2013-05-12 10:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee
2013-08-16 20:57 - 2013-07-15 11:08 - 00000022 _____ C:\ProgramData\IpAndPort.fig
2013-08-16 20:57 - 2013-07-14 21:53 - 00000230 _____ C:\ProgramData\RmUserCfg.ini
2013-08-16 12:41 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\rescache
2013-08-16 12:16 - 2012-01-04 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-08-15 17:43 - 2012-08-05 16:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\ACCESSORIES
2013-08-15 17:03 - 2013-08-15 17:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERUNT
2013-08-15 16:44 - 2012-11-01 17:01 - 00014383 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\JOE'S ESTATE ACCT.ods
2013-08-15 15:38 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2009-07-14 01:13 - 00732932 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-08-15 09:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\a6f05fd8dff29816336f577c1a1c21
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-10 15:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2013-08-15 09:04 - 2013-07-13 19:35 - 78161360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-08-13 19:23 - 2013-08-10 11:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-08-13 18:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-13 18:18 - 2012-07-05 18:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
2013-08-13 08:45 - 2013-08-13 08:44 - 00006016 _____ C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt
2013-08-13 08:35 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-12 09:09 - 2013-08-12 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 17:57 - 2013-08-11 10:18 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-11 11:58 - 2012-01-12 21:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster
2013-08-11 10:00 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-09 21:43 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-08-05 13:28 - 2013-07-17 16:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3
2013-08-05 13:26 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2013-08-05 13:25 - 2013-08-05 13:24 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-05 13:21 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Resources
2013-08-04 19:18 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-08-04 19:17 - 2013-05-26 11:50 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-08-02 22:36 - 2013-05-24 22:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-08-02 14:59 - 2013-07-23 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-08-02 11:39 - 2012-01-03 22:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-07-30 08:54 - 2013-07-29 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-29 19:57 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Google
2013-07-29 18:06 - 2012-01-04 23:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games
2013-07-29 16:56 - 2010-11-01 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\WildTangent
2013-07-29 16:53 - 2013-04-09 14:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Tax
2013-07-29 13:24 - 2009-07-13 22:34 - 00000446 _____ C:\Windows\win.ini
2013-07-25 09:46 - 2012-01-20 23:15 - 00295696 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys
2013-07-25 05:25 - 2013-08-15 09:09 - 01888768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-25 04:57 - 2013-08-15 09:09 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-24 23:54 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 17830400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-07-24 23:37 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-07-24 23:35 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-07-24 23:31 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-07-24 23:30 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-24 23:27 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-24 23:27 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-24 23:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-07-24 22:40 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 12334080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-07-24 22:32 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-07-24 22:30 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-07-24 22:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-07-24 22:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-07-24 22:25 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-24 22:24 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-07-24 22:24 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-24 10:09 - 2005-12-06 13:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:43 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:42 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\FxsTmp
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:39 - 2012-01-03 21:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 17:37 - 2012-10-24 11:03 - 00013286 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Joe's SIN card cancellation.odt
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Administrator\ntuser (1).dat
C:\Users\bigalx58\ntuser (1).dat

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-08-12 16:43

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hello again. The computer just crashed today ( Aug 25th) for the first time since we ended our previous correspondence (Aug 15th)...I ran FRST and posted it...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Aug 25th 

Sorry to hear its crashed again. As I asked in post 22 in order for me to see the error logs I need you to put a check mark in the box next to Addition.txt when FRST starts to run, so you will need to run it again. When done just post the Addition.txt log, you needn't post the other one again.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 21-08-2013
Ran by bigalx58 (administrator) on 21-08-2013 09:09:35
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\G6U8OJXR
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
(Creative Technology Ltd) C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
(Acer Incorporated) C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
(Skype Technologies) C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
(Acer Group) C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\McAPExe.exe
(Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
(PixArt Imaging Incorporation) C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
(McAfee, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\mcuicnt.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [Monitor] - C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe [319488 2006-11-03] (PixArt Imaging Incorporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [IAStorIcon] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe [283160 2010-09-13] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [mcpltui_exe] - C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe [454600 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
HKU\Administrator\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\UpdatusUser\...\RunOnce: [WAB Migrate] - C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\wab.exe [516096 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop (1).ini ()

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ca.my.msn.com/?lang=en-ca
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://ca.msn.com/?rd=1&ucc=CA&dcc=CA&opt=0&ocid=iehp
StartMenuInternet: IEXPLORE.EXE - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
SearchScopes: HKLM - DefaultScope value is missing.
SearchScopes: HKCU - DefaultScope 17BC95854BA7486F80142C33D0B6478E URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p={SearchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - 17BC95854BA7486F80142C33D0B6478E URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p={SearchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
BHO-x32: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO-x32: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll (CANON INC.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - No File
DPF: HKLM {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab
Handler: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - No File
Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\x64\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Belarc\Advisor\System\BAVoilaX.dll (Belarc, Inc.)
Handler-x32: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.dll No File
Handler-x32: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Handler-x32: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\MCSNIE~1.DLL (McAfee, Inc.)
Filter-x32: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.2.1

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF NetworkProxy: "no_proxies_on", "localhost"
FF Homepage: hxxp://us.yahoo.com?fr=fp-comodo
FF Plugin: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll No File
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MSC,version=10 - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/MVT - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @mcafee.com/SAFFPlugin - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/GENUINE - disabled No File
FF Plugin-x32: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0 - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3508.0205 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVision - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
FF Extension: Simple Mail - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ggtbx241.default\Extensions\[email protected]
FF HKLM-x32\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{4ED1F68A-5463-4931-9384-8FFF5ED91D92}] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF Extension: McAfee SiteAdvisor - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
FF HKLM-x32\...\Thunderbird\Extensions: [[email protected]] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK
FF Extension: McAfee Anti-Spam Thunderbird Extension - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: hxxp://www.google.com/
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Bing) - http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=UP97DF&PC=UP97&q={searchTerms}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Bing) - http://api.bing.com/osjson.aspx?query={searchTerms}&language={language}&form=UP97DF&PC=UP97
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.72\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2010) - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Foxit Reader Plugin for Mozilla) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Google Earth Plugin) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SiteAdvisor) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\npmcffplg32.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee Virtual Technician) - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Supportability\MVT\NPMVTPlugin.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D Vision) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (NVIDIA 3D VISION) - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (McAfee SecurityCenter) - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\NPMCSN~1.DLL ()
CHR Plugin: (Silverlight Plug-In) - c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Extension: (Docs) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0
CHR Extension: (SiteAdvisor) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho\3.6.2.1341_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.9.0.12585_0
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [fheoggkfdfchfphceeifdbepaooicaho] - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McChPlg.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi] - C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\CRE\klibnahbojhkanfgaglnlalfkgpcppfi.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [140672 2012-09-15] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 CTDevice_Srv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe [61440 2007-04-02] (Creative Technology Ltd)
S3 CTUPnPSv; C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe [64000 2008-05-21] (Creative Technology Ltd)
R2 HomeNetSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 IJPLMSVC; C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE [107912 2008-10-09] ()
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service; c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [120592 2013-05-22] (McAfee, Inc.)
S2 McMPFSvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McNaiAnn; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 McODS; C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe [388680 2013-07-16] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mcpltsvc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 McProxy; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfecore; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe [1017016 2013-02-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfefire; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe [218760 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 mfevtp; C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [182752 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 MSK80Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [221296 2013-03-05] (McAfee, Inc.)
R2 RapportMgmtService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe [1435928 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
S3 SystemExplorerHelpService; C:\Program Files (x86)\System Explorer\service\SystemExplorerService64.exe [821720 2012-11-25] (Mister Group)
S3 XoftSpyService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe [582424 2010-09-29] (ParetoLogic Inc.)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 cfwids; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys [70112 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 HipShieldK; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HipShieldK.sys [197264 2012-05-28] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys [29184 2011-12-19] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R3 mfeapfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys [179664 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfeavfk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys [309968 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfefirek; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [516608 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfehidk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys [772944 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
R3 mfencbdc; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencbdc.sys [337120 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 mfencrk; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mfencrk.sys [95856 2013-02-18] (McAfee, Inc.)
R0 mfewfpk; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys [342416 2013-04-03] (McAfee, Inc.)
S3 PAC207; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\PFC027.SYS [572416 2006-12-05] (PixArt Imaging Inc.)
R1 RapportCerberus_56758; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_56758.sys [589872 2013-08-20] ()
R1 RapportCerberus_56758; C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_56758.sys [589872 2013-08-20] ()
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [265872 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportEI64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [265872 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R0 RapportKE64; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys [295696 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [384144 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 RapportPG64; C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [384144 2013-07-25] (Trusteer Ltd.)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 Serial; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys [94208 2009-07-13] (Brother Industries Ltd.)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-08-20 16:38 - 2013-08-20 16:38 - 00039886 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\FRST.txt
2013-08-15 17:03 - 2013-08-15 17:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERUNT
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:37 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:31 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:30 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:29 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:27 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:27 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:26 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:40 - 12334080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:32 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:26 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:26 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:25 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:24 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:24 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:23 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:22 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 23:54 - 17830400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 23:35 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-08-15 09:13 - 2013-07-24 22:30 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:52 - 00224256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 01472512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 01:46 - 00139776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00175104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 01166848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll
2013-08-15 09:11 - 2013-07-09 00:46 - 00103936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2013-07-18 21:58 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2013-07-18 21:41 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-25 05:25 - 01888768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-25 04:57 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 02:03 - 05550528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:54 - 01732032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:53 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wow64.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:51 - 01217024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:03 - 03968960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 01:03 - 03913664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:53 - 01292192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00663552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-09 00:52 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wow32.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setup16.exe
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-08-15 09:09 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00007680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\instnm.exe
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-08 22:49 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user.exe
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-06 02:03 - 01910208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-06-15 00:32 - 00039936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2013-08-15 09:04 - 2013-08-15 09:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\a6f05fd8dff29816336f577c1a1c21
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-08-13 18:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-04-04 14:50 - 00025928 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2013-08-13 17:58 - 2013-08-19 11:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-08-13 08:44 - 2013-08-13 08:45 - 00006016 _____ C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt
2013-08-13 08:34 - 2013-08-18 16:56 - 00003880 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-08-12 09:09 - 2013-08-12 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-21 09:07 - 00224028 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 10:18 - 2013-08-11 17:57 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-13 08:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-10 11:00 - 2013-08-13 19:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-05 13:24 - 2013-08-05 13:25 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-07-29 13:21 - 2013-07-30 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:40 - 2013-08-02 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-08-21 09:08 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 01247576 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-08-21 09:07 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00224028 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-21 09:07 - 2013-07-13 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-08-21 09:07 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000898 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-08-21 09:07 - 2009-07-14 01:08 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-08-20 17:53 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000902 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-08-20 17:49 - 2013-07-09 08:42 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-08-20 16:38 - 2013-08-20 16:38 - 00039886 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\FRST.txt
2013-08-20 16:36 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-20 16:36 - 2009-07-14 00:45 - 00014240 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-19 11:30 - 2013-08-13 17:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-08-18 16:56 - 2013-08-13 08:34 - 00003880 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-08-18 16:56 - 2013-05-12 10:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee
2013-08-16 20:57 - 2013-07-15 11:08 - 00000022 _____ C:\ProgramData\IpAndPort.fig
2013-08-16 20:57 - 2013-07-14 21:53 - 00000230 _____ C:\ProgramData\RmUserCfg.ini
2013-08-16 12:41 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\rescache
2013-08-16 12:16 - 2012-01-04 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-08-15 17:43 - 2012-08-05 16:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\ACCESSORIES
2013-08-15 17:03 - 2013-08-15 17:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERUNT
2013-08-15 16:44 - 2012-11-01 17:01 - 00014383 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\JOE'S ESTATE ACCT.ods
2013-08-15 15:38 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
2013-08-15 09:10 - 2009-07-14 01:13 - 00732932 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-08-15 09:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\a6f05fd8dff29816336f577c1a1c21
2013-08-15 09:08 - 2013-07-10 15:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2013-08-15 09:04 - 2013-07-13 19:35 - 78161360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-08-13 19:23 - 2013-08-10 11:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Movdap
2013-08-13 18:25 - 2013-08-13 18:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-13 18:18 - 2012-07-05 18:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
2013-08-13 08:45 - 2013-08-13 08:44 - 00006016 _____ C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt
2013-08-13 08:35 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan
2013-08-12 09:09 - 2013-08-12 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-08-12 09:07 - 2013-08-12 09:07 - 01575246 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2013-08-11 21:02 - 2013-08-11 21:02 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2013-08-11 17:57 - 2013-08-11 10:18 - 00019030 _____ C:\VEW.txt
2013-08-11 11:58 - 2012-01-12 21:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster
2013-08-11 10:00 - 2012-01-03 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2013-08-10 22:34 - 2013-08-10 22:34 - 00000017 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00001014 _____ C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SpeedFan.lnk
2013-08-10 19:48 - 2013-08-10 19:48 - 00000045 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\initdebug.nfo
2013-08-09 21:43 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-08-05 13:28 - 2013-07-17 16:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3
2013-08-05 13:26 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2013-08-05 13:25 - 2013-08-05 13:24 - 135933721 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\OpenOffice_341.exe
2013-08-05 13:21 - 2009-07-13 23:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Resources
2013-08-04 19:18 - 2008-03-19 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-08-04 19:17 - 2013-05-26 11:50 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-08-02 22:36 - 2013-05-24 22:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-08-02 21:06 - 2013-08-02 21:06 - 00038276 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\cc_20130802_210621.reg
2013-08-02 14:59 - 2013-07-23 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CanonIJPLM
2013-08-02 11:39 - 2012-01-03 22:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-07-30 08:54 - 2013-07-29 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-07-29 19:57 - 2012-01-07 20:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Google
2013-07-29 18:06 - 2012-01-04 23:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games
2013-07-29 16:56 - 2010-11-01 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\WildTangent
2013-07-29 16:53 - 2013-04-09 14:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Tax
2013-07-29 13:24 - 2009-07-13 22:34 - 00000446 _____ C:\Windows\win.ini
2013-07-25 09:46 - 2012-01-20 23:15 - 00295696 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys
2013-07-25 05:25 - 2013-08-15 09:09 - 01888768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-25 04:57 - 2013-08-15 09:09 - 01620992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-07-24 23:54 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 17830400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-07-24 23:37 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02312704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-07-24 23:35 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 10926080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-07-24 23:31 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01346560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-07-24 23:30 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01392128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01494528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-07-24 23:29 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02147840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00729088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00599040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-07-24 23:28 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00173056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-24 23:27 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-24 23:27 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00096768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-24 23:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-07-24 22:40 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 12334080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-07-24 22:32 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-07-24 22:30 - 2013-08-15 09:13 - 09738752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-07-24 22:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01129472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-07-24 22:26 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01104384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-07-24 22:25 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01427968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-07-24 22:24 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-07-24 22:24 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00065536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 01796096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00607744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00420864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-07-24 22:23 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00142848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 02382848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00176640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-07-24 22:22 - 2013-08-15 09:14 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-07-24 10:09 - 2005-12-06 13:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2013-07-24 10:08 - 2010-11-01 07:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe
2013-07-24 08:54 - 2013-07-24 08:54 - 00473136 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Downloads\PDFForm.aspx
2013-07-23 15:43 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop\CANON STUFF
2013-07-23 15:42 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\FxsTmp
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJSolutionMenu
2013-07-23 15:41 - 2013-07-23 15:41 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CanonIJMyPrinter
2013-07-23 15:39 - 2012-01-03 21:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon
2013-07-23 15:36 - 2013-07-23 15:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Canon
2013-07-22 17:37 - 2012-10-24 11:03 - 00013286 _____ C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Joe's SIN card cancellation.odt
2013-07-22 08:41 - 2013-07-22 08:41 - 00003306 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\{34F8EB04-9DE3-458F-9C3A-D393A6C1831C}

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Administrator\ntuser (1).dat
C:\Users\bigalx58\ntuser (1).dat

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-08-12 16:43

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

dditional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 21-08-2013
Ran by bigalx58 at 2013-08-21 09:10:38
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\G6U8OJXR
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Installed Programs =======================

Acrobat.com (x32 Version: 1.6.65)
Adobe Digital Editions 2.0 (x32 Version: 2.0)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (x32 Version: 11.8.800.94)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) (x32 Version: 11.0.03)
Atomic Clock Sync (x32)
Audacity 1.2.6 (x32)
Auslogics Disk Defrag (x32 Version: 3.6)
Auslogics Registry Cleaner (x32 Version: 2.5)
AVIGenerator 1.8.0.0 (x32 Version: 1.8.0.0)
Bing Bar (x32 Version: 7.0.619.0)
BurnAware Free 5.0.1 (x32)
Canon Easy-WebPrint EX (x32 Version: 1.3.5.0)
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (x32)
Canon MP Navigator EX 2.1 (x32)
Canon MX320 series MP Drivers
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX (x32)
Canon Utilities My Printer (x32)
Canon Utilities Solution Menu (x32)
Creative Centrale (x32 Version: 1.17.01)
Creative Software Update (x32 Version: 1.03.01)
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 (x32 Version: 10.0.2215.52)
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
eaner (Version: 4.04)
File Shredder 2.5
Foxit Reader (x32 Version: 5.3.1.606)
Free File Opener v2011.7.0.1 (x32 Version: 2011.7.0.1)
Gateway InfoCentre (x32 Version: 3.02.3000)
Gateway Recovery Management (x32 Version: 4.05.3015)
Gateway Registration (x32 Version: 1.03.3003)
Gateway Updater (x32 Version: 1.02.3001)
Google Chrome (x32 Version: 28.0.1500.95)
Google Earth (x32 Version: 7.1.1.1888)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.21.153)
History Viewer v5.1 (x32)
Hotkey Utility (x32 Version: 2.05.3009)
Identity Card (x32 Version: 1.00.3003)
ImagXpress (x32 Version: 7.0.74.0)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (x32 Version: 7.0.0.1118)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (x32 Version: 10.0.0.1046)
Java 7 Update 25 (x32 Version: 7.0.250)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.1.9.5)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Kobo (x32 Version: 3.2.2)
LAME v3.99.3 (for Windows) (x32)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 (x32 Version: 1.75.0.1300)
McAfee Internet Security (x32 Version: 12.1.353)
McAfee Virtual Technician (x32 Version: 7.1.0.2483)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20513.0)
Microsoft SkyDrive (HKCU Version: 16.4.6013.0910)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (x32 Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x32 Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.56336)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.61000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (x32 Version: 9.0.21022)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411 (x32 Version: 9.0.30411)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Movie Maker (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT110 (x32 Version: 16.4.1108.0727)
MSVCRT110_amd64 (Version: 16.4.1109.0912)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (x32 Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (x32 Version: 4.20.9876.0)
MyTomTom 3.2.0.1116 (x32 Version: 3.2.0.1116)
neroxml (x32 Version: 1.0.0)
NetViewer 2.1.359.0 (x32 Version: 2.1.359.0)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver 310.90 (Version: 310.90)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Control Panel 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Display Control Panel (Version: 6.14.12.5933)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.18.0 (Version: 1.3.18.0)
NVIDIA Install Application (Version: 2.1002.108.688)
NVIDIA PhysX (x32 Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.1031 (Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver (x32 Version: 7.17.13.1106)
NVIDIA Update 1.11.3 (Version: 1.11.3)
NVIDIA Update Components (Version: 1.11.3)
OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (x32 Version: 3.41.9593)
Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Rapport (Version: 3.5.1201.94)
Rapport (x32 Version: 3.5.1302.54)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (x32 Version: 6.0.1.6194)
Revo Uninstaller 1.95 (x32 Version: 1.95)
RPS CRT (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
RPS RpsCore (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
Shared C Run-time for x64 (Version: 10.0.0)
Skype Click to Call (x32 Version: 6.9.12585)
Skype™ 6.6 (x32 Version: 6.6.106)
SpeedFan (remove only) (x32)
SpywareBlaster 5.0 (x32 Version: 5.0.0)
StudioTax 2010 (Version: 6.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2011 (Version: 7.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2012 (x32 Version: 8.0.5.0)
SUPERAntiSpyware (Version: 5.0.1142)
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1)
System Explorer 4.0.0 (x32)
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules (x32 Version: 1.0.2)
Trusteer Endpoint Protection (x32 Version: 3.5.1302.54)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939) (x32 Version: 1)
Visual Studio C++ 10.0 Runtime (x32 Version: 10.0.0)
Welcome Center (x32 Version: 1.02.3005)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4311.0)
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Mail (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Messenger (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)

==================== Restore Points =========================

11-08-2013 15:26:10 Revo Uninstaller's restore point - 7-Zip 9.21
11-08-2013 15:27:22 Revo Uninstaller's restore point - TidyNetwork.com
13-08-2013 12:42:04 Installed Microsoft Fix it 50688
13-08-2013 22:16:39 Removed Java(TM) 6 Update 35
13-08-2013 22:17:29 Removed Java(TM) 6 Update 22
15-08-2013 13:03:04 Windows Update
15-08-2013 13:13:46 Windows Update
20-08-2013 12:24:28 Installed Rapport

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

2009-07-13 22:34 - 2013-07-13 14:12 - 00000835 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

Task: {175901CD-94AD-452F-A8A5-F1B6C5FEF2B7} - System32\Tasks\IHSelfDeleteTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: {19D1697E-CB7B-4F2B-A80C-281138AF8355} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {2CF7A6B9-75D4-492B-BB3C-4A8226B8B625} - \Browser Manager No Task File
Task: {2EF744D8-D7F9-4019-BCA5-10586FDEEEF4} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate_scheduled => C:\Windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {319EC9A1-08F5-419E-B150-AF2989BEA54E} - System32\Tasks\task4352661 => C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUJ4787Q\scandsk.bat No File
Task: {353ECBF1-BAF6-4190-9C1C-727BD7E1EE4F} - System32\Tasks\Java Update Scheduler => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [2013-03-12] (Oracle Corporation)
Task: {3915B8A1-F9EE-4AA9-A055-412D9A2F4CDF} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE\Extractor Definitions Update Task
Task: {4297413A-0F69-4BCB-988D-896FD573682F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan => c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe No File
Task: {490C5962-3DAD-4643-A53D-2656046C730B} - System32\Tasks\Creative Software Automatic Updater => C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Software Update 3\SoftAuto.exe [2008-08-12] (Creative Technology Ltd)
Task: {5E0C1BF5-63EE-4056-A8AB-93ECC1FDA935} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\AutomaticBackup => C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe [2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {744535B4-9D95-4BFE-BDD4-B1277578335C} - System32\Tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC => C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe [2013-07-22] (Piriform Ltd)
Task: {79C6E375-000E-49A3-BC34-CA823890F7D5} - System32\Tasks\{5DAF5D2B-5276-4956-85E7-F614E2AE1814} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE [2013-07-24] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {7F1C0F10-CB79-4C74-8BCC-A7DDACB51CA0} - System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{DDD0BE4E-28B5-411B-B8B7-BD428D48170B} => C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2013-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {857C2A15-755F-4CD2-91D6-EBDFA86F4D1E} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {8C4355D4-4122-46EA-AA7E-CFCB3F0128D7} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\Windows Backup Monitor => C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {8E394CFF-4157-444F-AB91-229A648608ED} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-07-09] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {FCE94D23-5201-4362-826E-9EFF46CF9F70} - System32\Tasks\IHUninstallTrackingTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:21 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18205, time stamp: 0x51dba4e7
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4e4
Faulting process id: 0xa60
Faulting application start time: 0xMcSvHost.exe0
Faulting application path: McSvHost.exe1
Faulting module path: McSvHost.exe2
Report Id: McSvHost.exe3

Error: (08/16/2013 08:56:17 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18205, time stamp: 0x51dba4e7
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4e4
Faulting process id: 0x1b04
Faulting application start time: 0xMcSvHost.exe0
Faulting application path: McSvHost.exe1
Faulting module path: McSvHost.exe2
Report Id: McSvHost.exe3

Error: (08/16/2013 04:06:19 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: McSvHost.exe, version: 3.1.181.0, time stamp: 0x50b8ecb1
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18205, time stamp: 0x51dba4e7
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000004e4e4
Faulting process id: 0x54c
Faulting application start time: 0xMcSvHost.exe0
Faulting application path: McSvHost.exe1
Faulting module path: McSvHost.exe2
Report Id: McSvHost.exe3

Error: (08/15/2013 05:20:49 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service) (User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64) - Failed to compile: System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=Neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35, processorArchitecture=msil . Error code = 0x80070020

Error: (08/15/2013 05:12:45 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service) (User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020

Error: (08/15/2013 05:12:34 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service) (User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020

Error: (08/15/2013 05:11:43 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service) (User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020

System errors:
=============
Error: (08/21/2013 09:09:44 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (08/21/2013 09:09:44 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (08/21/2013 09:07:54 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HomeGroup Listener service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147023143.

Error: (08/21/2013 09:07:35 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (08/20/2013 05:41:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Personal Firewall service depends on the Windows Firewall service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Anti-Spam Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Proxy Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Platform Services service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee VirusScan Announcer service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:24 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The McAfee Home Network service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (08/20/2013 05:38:21 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: McSvHost.exe3.1.181.050b8ecb1ntdll.dll6.1.7601.1820551dba4e7c0000005000000000004e4e4a6001ce9de3f59f67f0C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exeC:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dlld4fd3a03-09e0-11e3-ace2-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/16/2013 08:56:17 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: McSvHost.exe3.1.181.050b8ecb1ntdll.dll6.1.7601.1820551dba4e7c0000005000000000004e4e41b0401ce9acf1a14fd30C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exeC:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dlld20c95d8-06d7-11e3-907e-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/16/2013 04:06:19 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: McSvHost.exe3.1.181.050b8ecb1ntdll.dll6.1.7601.1820551dba4e7c0000005000000000004e4e454c01ce9aa025d44b64C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exeC:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll4ffd0cd3-06af-11e3-907e-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/15/2013 05:20:49 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service)(User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64) - Failed to compile: System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=Neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35, processorArchitecture=msil . Error code = 0x80070020 
System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=Neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35, processorArchitecture=msil

Error: (08/15/2013 05:12:45 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service)(User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020 
System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089

Error: (08/15/2013 05:12:34 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service)(User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020 
System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089

Error: (08/15/2013 05:11:43 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service)(User: )
Description: .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80070020 
System.ServiceModel, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.851
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.836
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.836
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 32%
Total physical RAM: 6126.05 MB
Available physical RAM: 4156.13 MB
Total Pagefile: 12250.28 MB
Available Pagefile: 10207.14 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.85 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (Gateway) (Fixed) (Total:915.41 GB) (Free:845.49 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 932 GB) (Disk ID: 11A30115)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=16 GB) - (Type=27)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=915 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

All the recent errors showing are related to McAfee. I would suggest completely uninstalling it and then installing the free Microsoft Anti Virus which is highly recommended.

Uninstall McAfee and then run the clean up tool McAfee Removal Tool
Then download and install MSE from here: Microsoft Security Essentials

Continue to use the PC and see how it goes, if any more errors occur run FRST and post the new Addition.txt log (You do not need to post the FRST.txt log again).


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK, thanks..I'm assuming that MSE has a firewall... I used Comodo before...what do you think about it? I appreciate your suggestions!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

MSE does not include a Firewall, but the Windows Firewall does a fairly good job. If you want something better then I would use Comodo, as you have suggested, it's the one I use and it seems to do a good job.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll give it a try...and keep my fingers crossed....


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

My fingers crossed also, let us know how it goes.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 02-09-2013 05
Ran by bigalx58 at 2013-09-02 16:20:03
Running from C:\Users\bigalx58\Desktop
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Installed Programs =======================

Acrobat.com (x32 Version: 1.6.65)
Adobe Digital Editions 2.0 (x32 Version: 2.0)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (x32 Version: 11.8.800.94)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03) (x32 Version: 11.0.03)
Atomic Clock Sync (x32)
Audacity 1.2.6 (x32)
Auslogics Disk Defrag (x32 Version: 3.6)
Auslogics Registry Cleaner (x32 Version: 2.5)
AVIGenerator 1.8.0.0 (x32 Version: 1.8.0.0)
Bing Bar (x32 Version: 7.0.619.0)
BurnAware Free 5.0.1 (x32)
Canon Easy-WebPrint EX (x32 Version: 1.3.5.0)
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (x32)
Canon MP Navigator EX 2.1 (x32)
Canon MX320 series MP Drivers
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX (x32)
Canon Utilities My Printer (x32)
Canon Utilities Solution Menu (x32)
CCleaner (Version: 4.05)
Creative Centrale (x32 Version: 1.17.01)
Creative Software Update (x32 Version: 1.03.01)
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 (x32 Version: 10.0.2215.52)
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
File Shredder 2.5
Foxit Reader (x32 Version: 5.3.1.606)
Free File Opener v2011.7.0.1 (x32 Version: 2011.7.0.1)
Gateway InfoCentre (x32 Version: 3.02.3000)
Gateway Recovery Management (x32 Version: 4.05.3015)
Gateway Registration (x32 Version: 1.03.3003)
Gateway Updater (x32 Version: 1.02.3001)
Google Chrome (x32 Version: 29.0.1547.62)
Google Earth (x32 Version: 7.1.1.1888)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.21.153)
History Viewer v5.1 (x32)
Hotkey Utility (x32 Version: 2.05.3009)
Identity Card (x32 Version: 1.00.3003)
ImagXpress (x32 Version: 7.0.74.0)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (x32 Version: 7.0.0.1118)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (x32 Version: 10.0.0.1046)
Java 7 Update 25 (x32 Version: 7.0.250)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.1.9.5)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Kobo (x32 Version: 3.2.2)
LAME v3.99.3 (for Windows) (x32)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 (x32 Version: 1.75.0.1300)
McAfee Virtual Technician (x32 Version: 7.1.0.2483)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English (x32 Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Security Client (Version: 4.3.0216.0)
Microsoft Security Essentials (Version: 4.3.216.0)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20513.0)
Microsoft SkyDrive (HKCU Version: 16.4.6013.0910)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (x32 Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x32 Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.56336)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.61000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (x32 Version: 9.0.21022)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411 (x32 Version: 9.0.30411)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Movie Maker (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT110 (x32 Version: 16.4.1108.0727)
MSVCRT110_amd64 (Version: 16.4.1109.0912)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (x32 Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (x32 Version: 4.20.9876.0)
MyTomTom 3.2.0.1116 (x32 Version: 3.2.0.1116)
neroxml (x32 Version: 1.0.0)
NetViewer 2.1.359.0 (x32 Version: 2.1.359.0)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver 310.90 (Version: 310.90)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Control Panel 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA Display Control Panel (Version: 6.14.12.5933)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 311.06 (Version: 311.06)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.18.0 (Version: 1.3.18.0)
NVIDIA Install Application (Version: 2.1002.108.688)
NVIDIA PhysX (x32 Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.1031 (Version: 9.12.1031)
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver (x32 Version: 7.17.13.1106)
NVIDIA Update 1.11.3 (Version: 1.11.3)
NVIDIA Update Components (Version: 1.11.3)
OpenOffice.org 3.4.1 (x32 Version: 3.41.9593)
Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Rapport (Version: 3.5.1201.94)
Rapport (x32 Version: 3.5.1302.58)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (x32 Version: 6.0.1.6194)
Revo Uninstaller 1.95 (x32 Version: 1.95)
RPS CRT (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
RPS RpsCore (x32 Version: 9.0.58)
Shared C Run-time for x64 (Version: 10.0.0)
Skype Click to Call (x32 Version: 6.9.12585)
Skype™ 6.6 (x32 Version: 6.6.106)
SpeedFan (remove only) (x32)
SpywareBlaster 5.0 (x32 Version: 5.0.0)
StudioTax 2010 (Version: 6.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2011 (Version: 7.0.6.0)
StudioTax 2012 (x32 Version: 8.0.5.0)
SUPERAntiSpyware (Version: 5.0.1142)
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1)
System Explorer 4.0.0 (x32)
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules (x32 Version: 1.0.2)
Trusteer Endpoint Protection (x32 Version: 3.5.1302.58)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939) (x32 Version: 1)
Visual Studio C++ 10.0 Runtime (x32 Version: 10.0.0)
Welcome Center (x32 Version: 1.02.3005)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Family Safety (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4311.0)
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Mail (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Messenger (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 16.4.3508.0205)
wseFox 3.0.0 (Version: 3.0.0)

==================== Restore Points =========================

21-08-2013 14:53:51 Device Driver Package Install: COMODO Network Service
21-08-2013 15:00:29 Device Driver Package Install: COMODO Network Service
21-08-2013 19:44:17 Removed GeekBuddy.
21-08-2013 19:47:50 Windows Update
22-08-2013 19:10:45 Installed Rapport
26-08-2013 12:56:51 Windows Update
27-08-2013 22:07:32 Windows Modules Installer
29-08-2013 21:58:31 Windows Update
02-09-2013 17:02:48 Windows Update

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

2009-07-13 22:34 - 2013-07-13 14:12 - 00000835 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

Task: {044A6734-E90E-4F8F-B357-B2DC8AB3B5EC} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization\SynchronizeTime => start w32time task_started
Task: {175901CD-94AD-452F-A8A5-F1B6C5FEF2B7} - System32\Tasks\IHSelfDeleteTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: {19D1697E-CB7B-4F2B-A80C-281138AF8355} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {250CB7D3-4055-412C-9937-43FD9D83870A} - System32\Tasks\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\SvcRestartTask => start osppsvc
Task: {2CF7A6B9-75D4-492B-BB3C-4A8226B8B625} - \Browser Manager No Task File
Task: {2EF744D8-D7F9-4019-BCA5-10586FDEEEF4} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate_scheduled => C:\Windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {319EC9A1-08F5-419E-B150-AF2989BEA54E} - System32\Tasks\task4352661 => C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUJ4787Q\scandsk.bat No File
Task: {353ECBF1-BAF6-4190-9C1C-727BD7E1EE4F} - System32\Tasks\Java Update Scheduler => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [2013-03-12] (Oracle Corporation)
Task: {3915B8A1-F9EE-4AA9-A055-412D9A2F4CDF} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE\Extractor Definitions Update Task
Task: {4860BDCA-E831-433E-B9F4-B7E36291E24F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan => c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe [2013-07-18] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {490C5962-3DAD-4643-A53D-2656046C730B} - System32\Tasks\Creative Software Automatic Updater => C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Software Update 3\SoftAuto.exe [2008-08-12] (Creative Technology Ltd)
Task: {5E0C1BF5-63EE-4056-A8AB-93ECC1FDA935} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\AutomaticBackup => C:\Windows\System32\sdengin2.dll [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {744535B4-9D95-4BFE-BDD4-B1277578335C} - System32\Tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC => C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe [2013-08-21] (Piriform Ltd)
Task: {7788C209-8166-479A-8A25-900678EBEB39} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\MpIdleTask => c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe [2013-07-18] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {79C6E375-000E-49A3-BC34-CA823890F7D5} - System32\Tasks\{5DAF5D2B-5276-4956-85E7-F614E2AE1814} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE [2013-07-24] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {7F1C0F10-CB79-4C74-8BCC-A7DDACB51CA0} - System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{DDD0BE4E-28B5-411B-B8B7-BD428D48170B} => C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2013-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {857C2A15-755F-4CD2-91D6-EBDFA86F4D1E} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-07] (Google Inc.)
Task: {8C4355D4-4122-46EA-AA7E-CFCB3F0128D7} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\Windows Backup Monitor => C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe [2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {8E394CFF-4157-444F-AB91-229A648608ED} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-07-09] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {FCE94D23-5201-4362-826E-9EFF46CF9F70} - System32\Tasks\IHUninstallTrackingTASK => C:\Windows\System32\CMD No File
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) =============

2013-02-26 00:32 - 2013-02-26 00:32 - 15053264 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00244696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00661448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\MSVCP110.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00828872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\MSVCR110.dll
2012-07-15 10:11 - 2012-03-29 10:03 - 02689536 _____ () C:\PROGRA~1\FILESH~1\fsshell.dll
2011-07-18 20:08 - 2011-07-18 20:08 - 00210816 _____ (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCTXMN64.DLL
2013-07-13 16:40 - 2013-01-18 11:00 - 04155680 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvUI.dll
2012-11-18 10:39 - 2012-12-29 06:34 - 00778680 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\easyDaemonAPIU64.DLL
2012-11-18 10:39 - 2012-12-29 06:34 - 03584440 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NvUpdt.dll
2012-11-18 10:39 - 2012-12-29 06:34 - 00981432 _____ (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Common\NVUPDTR.DLL
2009-07-13 19:55 - 2009-07-13 21:41 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Msidle.dll
2012-01-03 21:52 - 2009-04-25 06:00 - 02904064 _____ (CANON INC.) C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\CNMUI9O.DLL
2013-08-19 11:01 - 2013-08-19 11:01 - 00506136 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\trf.dll
2012-01-20 23:14 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\MSVCR80.dll
2012-01-20 23:14 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\MSVCP80.dll
2013-08-19 11:01 - 2013-08-19 11:01 - 03279128 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportUtil.dll
2012-06-27 15:09 - 2012-06-27 15:09 - 00557056 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\js32.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00295664 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\KoanLight\baseline\KoanLight.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\KoanLight\baseline\MSVCP80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\KoanLight\baseline\MSVCR80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\KoanLight\baseline\ATL80.DLL
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2013-08-22 15:12 - 00316144 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\NikkoLight\baseline\NikkoLight.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\NikkoLight\baseline\MSVCR80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\NikkoLight\baseline\MSVCP80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\NikkoLight\baseline\ATL80.DLL
2012-03-11 13:53 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00971504 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00951024 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportGP\baseline\RapportGP.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportGP\baseline\MSVCP80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportGP\baseline\MSVCR80.dll
2012-03-11 13:53 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00991984 _____ () C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportMS\baseline\RapportMS.dll
2013-04-04 08:51 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00246512 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportVB\baseline\RapportVB.dll
2013-04-04 08:51 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportVB\baseline\MSVCP80.dll
2013-04-04 08:51 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportVB\baseline\MSVCR80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2013-08-20 08:27 - 00230128 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\TanzanLight\baseline\TanzanLight.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00548864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\TanzanLight\baseline\MSVCP80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00626688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\TanzanLight\baseline\MSVCR80.dll
2012-06-28 15:04 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\TanzanLight\baseline\ATL80.DLL
2012-01-20 23:15 - 2013-07-25 09:46 - 00764184 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\rooksbas.DLL
2012-01-20 23:15 - 2013-07-25 09:46 - 00588056 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) c:\program files (x86)\trusteer\rapport\bin\rooksdol.dll
2012-01-20 23:15 - 2013-07-25 09:46 - 00211224 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\rookscom.dll
2010-11-20 23:23 - 2010-11-20 23:23 - 00560128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
2010-11-20 23:24 - 2010-11-20 23:24 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Cabinet.dll
2010-11-20 23:23 - 2010-11-20 23:23 - 00027648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll
2013-07-13 18:29 - 2013-04-23 18:57 - 05932696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
2013-07-13 18:51 - 2013-07-13 18:51 - 11499520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\9a6c1b7af18b4d5a91dc7f8d6617522f\mscorlib.ni.dll
2013-07-13 18:28 - 2012-10-05 06:53 - 00364656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 07989760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\5d22a30e587e2cac106b81fb351e7c08\System.ni.dll
2013-08-15 17:10 - 2013-08-15 17:10 - 00475136 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorUtil\ebdb3050959d9be47d33d2c77d6cc291\IAStorUtil.ni.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 01593344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\5aa44bce7933e4de09d935848f868a4b\System.Drawing.ni.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 12436480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\28ea347a952d20959ac6ae02d7457d39\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 00978432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\8f7d83126a3cf283e5ac97f2d6d99f12\System.Configuration.ni.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 05464064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\09db78d6068543df01862a023aca785a\System.Xml.ni.dll
2010-11-01 06:56 - 2010-09-13 21:28 - 01108480 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IntelVisualDesign.dll
2013-08-15 15:44 - 2013-08-15 15:44 - 00771584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\e06dbdafb38c38517aef61ac41e2fd9d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
2010-11-20 23:24 - 2010-11-20 23:24 - 00572760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll
2013-08-15 15:43 - 2013-08-15 15:43 - 03348480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\1f6f220f9efe936d1158c79b9d4b451f\WindowsBase.ni.dll
2013-07-13 19:48 - 2013-07-13 19:48 - 00014336 _____ (Intel Corp.) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorCommon\34002b75cd0faab68bf8079299c1aa46\IAStorCommon.ni.dll
2013-08-15 15:44 - 2013-08-15 15:44 - 11914752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\8dc1c182cd1f10cd2abcfecd01fe9eeb\System.Web.ni.dll
2010-11-01 06:56 - 2010-09-13 21:28 - 00165376 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorUIHelper.dll
2012-01-20 23:15 - 2013-07-25 09:46 - 00764184 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) c:\program files (x86)\trusteer\rapport\bin\rooksbas.dll
2012-01-20 23:15 - 2013-07-25 09:46 - 00211224 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) c:\program files (x86)\trusteer\rapport\bin\rookscom.dll
2013-08-19 11:01 - 2013-08-19 11:01 - 03279128 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) c:\program files (x86)\trusteer\rapport\bin\RapportUtil.dll
2013-08-19 11:01 - 2013-08-19 11:01 - 00641304 _____ (Trusteer Ltd.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportKoan.DLL
2012-01-20 23:14 - 2012-01-05 12:31 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\ATL80.DLL
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:28 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 23:26 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEUI.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00220632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\SkyDriveShell.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00534480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\MSVCP110.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00862664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\MSVCR110.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00537560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\Telemetry.dll
2013-05-24 10:49 - 2013-05-24 10:49 - 00038360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\bigalx58\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\logging.dll
2010-11-20 23:24 - 2010-11-20 23:24 - 00355328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\faultrep.dll
2010-11-20 23:24 - 2010-11-20 23:24 - 00094720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Cabinet.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00434176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-08-15 09:14 - 2013-07-24 22:32 - 01800704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2009-07-13 19:46 - 2009-07-13 21:40 - 01267712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll
2009-07-13 19:41 - 2009-07-13 21:40 - 00280576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00223232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Dxtrans.dll
2009-07-13 19:28 - 2009-07-13 21:15 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ddrawex.dll
2013-07-13 18:39 - 2013-07-13 18:39 - 00353792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Dxtmsft.dll
2013-07-09 08:42 - 2013-07-09 08:42 - 16230792 ____R (Adobe Systems, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\Flash32_11_8_800_94.ocx
2009-07-13 19:39 - 2009-07-13 21:31 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2013-07-09 08:42 - 2013-07-09 08:42 - 00479112 _____ (Adobe Systems, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_8_800_94_ActiveX.dll

==================== Alternate Data Streams (whitelisted) ==========

AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\Temp:5C321E34
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Thumbs.db:encryptable
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\12 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\17 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\19 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\3 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\9 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\DSC04026_JPG.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Fw_ 11 great iPhotos.eml:OECustomProperty
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\bigalx58\Documents\Leigh Ann and Star !!! 2010 Toronto Ferry.eml:OECustomProperty

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (08/26/2013 07:30:18 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16502, time stamp: 0x51f08c68
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18205, time stamp: 0x51db9710
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x0002e3be
Faulting process id: 0x12a0
Faulting application start time: 0xiexplore.exe0
Faulting application path: iexplore.exe1
Faulting module path: iexplore.exe2
Report Id: iexplore.exe3

Error: (08/26/2013 07:30:12 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 9.0.8112.16502, time stamp: 0x51f08c68
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18205, time stamp: 0x51db9710
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0002e3be
Faulting process id: 0x12a0
Faulting application start time: 0xiexplore.exe0
Faulting application path: iexplore.exe1
Faulting module path: iexplore.exe2
Report Id: iexplore.exe3

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The index cannot be initialized.

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The application cannot be initialized.

Context: Windows Application

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The gatherer object cannot be initialized.

Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The plug-in in <Search.TripoliIndexer> cannot be initialized.

Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
Element not found. (HRESULT : 0x80070490) (0x80070490)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The plug-in in <Search.JetPropStore> cannot be initialized.

Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The Windows Search Service cannot load the property store information.

Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index database is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041800) (0xc0041800)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The Windows Search Service is being stopped because there is a problem with the indexer: The catalog is corrupt.

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service) (User: )
Description: The search service has detected corrupted data files in the index {id=4700}. The service will attempt to automatically correct this problem by rebuilding the index.

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

System errors:
=============
Error: (09/02/2013 04:19:04 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (09/02/2013 04:19:04 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (09/02/2013 04:16:48 PM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 4:15:04 PM on ‎9/‎2/‎2013 was unexpected.

Error: (09/02/2013 03:59:22 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (09/02/2013 03:59:22 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (09/02/2013 03:57:03 PM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 3:54:49 PM on ‎9/‎2/‎2013 was unexpected.

Error: (09/02/2013 03:54:09 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Error: (09/02/2013 03:54:09 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The nvUpdatusService service was unable to log on as .\UpdatusUser with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
%%1330

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (09/02/2013 03:51:49 PM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 3:49:50 PM on ‎9/‎2/‎2013 was unexpected.

Error: (09/02/2013 11:39:19 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1069

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (08/26/2013 07:30:18 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: iexplore.exe9.0.8112.1650251f08c68ntdll.dll6.1.7601.1820551db9710c000041d0002e3be12a001cea268a79e1317C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exeC:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll772a1f9d-0ea7-11e3-9d2c-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/26/2013 07:30:12 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: iexplore.exe9.0.8112.1650251f08c68ntdll.dll6.1.7601.1820551db9710c00000050002e3be12a001cea268a79e1317C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exeC:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll73a31b56-0ea7-11e3-9d2c-f80f41146cdb

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: 
Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: Context: Windows Application

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:54 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
Element not found. (HRESULT : 0x80070490) (0x80070490)
Search.TripoliIndexer

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)
Search.JetPropStore

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The content index database is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041800) (0xc0041800)

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: 
Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)
The catalog is corrupt

Error: (08/24/2013 02:12:53 PM) (Source: Windows Search Service)(User: )
Description: 
Details:
The content index catalog is corrupt. (HRESULT : 0xc0041801) (0xc0041801)
4700

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 19:41:08.945
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.851
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.836
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-08-13 18:36:31.836
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore\VSCore\mfeelamk.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 30%
Total physical RAM: 6126.05 MB
Available physical RAM: 4249.86 MB
Total Pagefile: 12250.28 MB
Available Pagefile: 10336.29 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.83 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (Gateway) (Fixed) (Total:915.41 GB) (Free:842.68 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 932 GB) (Disk ID: 11A30115)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=16 GB) - (Type=27)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=915 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm baaaack!!! The computer shut down 3 times in a row...one of them was when I was trying to send you this message. The first thing that happens is that the screen freezes and then I cannot move the pointer, and then the tower shuts off. I did notice that the temps shown for my GPU were 45C to 48 C ( from Speedfan). It starts up without any delays. ( I submitted the scan report first.)


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

What temps are showing for the CPU?

One prominent error in the logs is the Windows Search Service so we need to fix that.


Click on *Start* and type* Indexing Options* into the search box, a window will pop up, click on *Indexing Options* at the top of the list.
Click on the *Advanced* button.
Then click on the Rebuild button. You will see a notice pop up, click on OK to continue.
The Indexing Options window will appear with the progress shown at the top, it may take a while to complete, please let it finish undisturbed. Close all other open windows to help it run quicker and close your browser/s.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...did the Indexing. Since I only have the Speedfan program and I cannot see CPU temps mentioned specifically, I'm wondering if the HD and Cores 1, 2 and 3 temps shown, are the same as the CPU temp? If that's the case, here are the temp readings right now: GPU 39C....HD 0 38C, Cores 1,2&3, all at 30C.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

HD is most likely the hard drive and the cores will be the CPU, those temps look fine.

Lets try a test on your hard drive and memory. Another possible cause is a failing power supply which would not produce any errors in the logs other than 'unexpected shutdown' which we can see quite a few of.

Download Memtest86+ from here
If you wish to run the test from a USB flash drive use this link Auto installer for USB key
When the download is complete right click the file and select Extract Here and burn the image to a CD.

In windows 7 right click the extracted file, select *Open With*, then select *Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts.
For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn 
Install the program (make sure you uncheck any boxes to stop any bundled software from installing) and start the application. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disk* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file you have downloaded. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

Testing


Boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence.
Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into dos.
Leave the test to run through* at least 8 passes* or until it is showing some errors.
If errors show in the test, stop the test and remove all but one of your RAM sticks then start the test again. Repeat the test on each stick until you find the one that is faulty.

*NOTE:* This is a long slow test and for convenience should ideally be run overnight.

The memtest will not be 100% accurate but should easily detect any major faults.

============================================================

You can create the Seatools disc on any fully functional PC with a CD burner or use any PC to create the Flash Drive.

Open Internet Explorer and click on this: Seatools

Save the download to your desktop.

In Windows 7 right click the ISO file, select *Open With*, then select* Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts.
For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn Install the program (make sure you uncheck any boxes that will install bundled software) and start the application. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disc* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file on your desktop. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

You will need a blank recordable CD or a re-recordable CD. If your PC has no CD/DVD drive or you would prefer to run Seatools from a Flash Drive follow this guide: How to run Seatools from a USB Flash Drive

When the CD has been burned boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence Bios Boot Order Guide. Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into DOS. Click on Basic Tests and select the Long Test. If using a Flash Drive you need to set USB to 1st in the boot order, if there is no USB available in the boot order you will have to run the test from a CD.

A full set of instructions can be found here: Seatools instructions

When the test completes it will show a Pass or Fail.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

After looking over your suggested tests, I'm a little nervous in trying them. I really don't have too much computer expertise. Maybe I shouldn't do them? Sorry about that.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

We won't make any progress if you don't run the tests, but if you feel you would rather not run them then the only other option is to take the PC to a computer repairer. What exactly makes you nervous about running them?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I very much appreciate your help so far. It just looks to me that if I make a mistake, I might mess things up more and I wouldn't know how to correct it. There is a line in Memtest86, where it says about removing RAM sticks...I'm not sure I could do that. Maybe, once I start the tests, things will become more clear and I will be more confident?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The worst thing that can happen is the tests won't run if you don't burn the CD's correctly with an image burner, neither test can cause any problems. You need not be concerned with removing the RAM sticks until you have run the memory test and you only need to do that if the test fails, I will guide you through that if the situation arises.

Seatools is quite safe as long as you *follow* the instructions.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK..I'm willing to do these tests. I downloaded Memtest and saved it to my desktop. But when I right-click the file, there is no 'Extract Here...' I did the same with Seatools...The only 'Open with' found in that file is one that says "Open with Free file Opener'...did I do something wrong?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

For Memtest is there an 'Extract all' option when you right click on it, if so use that. If not you will need to install 7-Zip http://www.7-zip.org/

For Seatools, if no option appears when you select 'Open With' for the Windows Disc Image Burning Tool you will have to use ImgBurn.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I believe that I successfully burned the necessary CDs. But, when the Memtest Cd was burning, I didn't notice any Device or Image buffering happening..the whole process was very fast. How can I check to see if it was done properly? The Seatools CD seemed to burn normally, at least, it looked like other CD burnings that I have done before.
Would it be sufficient to follow your instructions for the testing process or do I need to get more detailed ones?
PS The Memtest CD had the following on it.....3 files...BOOT ( BOOT.CAT 2 KB and MEMTEST.IMG 1440 KB )...Readme.text 1KB and desktop.ini 1KB


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Just follow the instructions given to run the tests, if they run then that will show the CD's are ok.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Will do. It might take a few more days before I can complete the tests. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

:up:


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The Memtest is off and running. I couldn't set it up to make 8 passes...Do you let the test run until it registers 8 passes? The first pass showed no errors.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You cannot set it up to run a certain number of passes, you just let it keep going until it shows 8 passes or more have completed.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Just finished the Memtest....14 passes...no errors found !! Seatools test to come.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

:up:


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hello again...I just tried to run the Seatools test and I cannot click on "Basic tests' button..."Exit" is the only high-lighted button that is available. What to do? Thanks.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That's an error I have not seen before, is it actually detecting the hard drive, it should show the drive details within the window.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It does not detect any hard drives...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

See if this version will work. Click on this link Seatools for Windows and download Seatools for Windows, the instructions are on the page.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was able to download the new SeaTools and in order to run the Basic tests I clicked the box under PATA-SATA where it says WD-WCAV5K542066...then should I click the 'long generic test 'or Fix all---.> Long?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Select the 'Long generic test'.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi..the test is finished and pc passed!!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, we have completed sufficient scans to declare the PC is clear of any infections, replaced McAfee with MSE as it was causing errors and repaired a couple of system errors. There is no sign in the logs of what is causing the system to shutdown and the memory and hard drive have passed diagnostic tests.

There are just a few more tests we can run, one of the items of hardware that could cause sudden system shutdowns is the PSU (your power supply). Please run this test:

*OCCT Instructions*


Go here: OCCT scroll to the bottom of the page and click on *Installer(.exe)* and save to the desktop.
Double click on the file and allow it to install. Leave the box ticked to run the program at the end of the installation.
Click on the *Power Supply* tab. Leave all the default settings as they are. Click on the green ON button and leave the test to run. Make sure all programs and your browser are closed and do not use the PC during the test. The test should run for one hour.
When the test ends click on the *OFF* button to close the software.
The Results window should open, close it. Open Documents > OCCT using Windows Explorer. You should find a folder with todays date on it. Zip the folder and send it as an attachment with your next post.

*NOTE: *If the test stops before the set time this will indicate it has detected a fault. The program will still save a results folder for you to post. If the system shuts down, reboot it and find the log as above.

*How to send an attachment.*


Below the *Message Box* click on *Go Advanced*.
Scroll down until you see a button, *Manage Attachments*, click on it and a new window will open.
Click on the *Browse* button, find the screenshot/folder you made earlier and doubleclick on it.
Now click on the *Upload* button.
When you see the Upload has completed, click on the *Close this window* button at the bottom of the page.
Then type in any message you wish to add in the message box and click on *Submit Message/Reply.*


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...the test is running...It has a weird looking, sort of a dark red 'magnetic looking object ' pulsating and turning on the screen that has a lot of OCCTs on it. In the installation part, the checked box was DirectX not OCCT...I'm assuming that is correct. I think that initially, I didn't click the Power Supply tab, so I stopped the test and ran it again. How will I be to get the correct log to post? Sorry!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That strange looking object is intense graphics to push the GPU up to max so as to stress the PSU putting it under maximum load. The logs from your aborted test will get put into the same folder as the test you are now running, unfortunately that will make the folder too big to send as an attachment, the easiest thing to do is stop the test, go into Documents > OCCT and delete the log folder and start again.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

When I stopped the test in order to delete the old log folder, the computer shut down..is that normal or did my problem rear it's ugly head? I'll run the test again. Will it be easy to Zip the folder?? I don't think that I have done that before..


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, to zip the folder just right click on it, select *Send to* and then select *Compressed (zipped) folder*. The zip folder will appear in the same location.

The shutdown could indicate a problem as that is not normal, lets see how the full test goes.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi... the OCCT test has been running for almost 2 hours...is that OK and should I just let it run until finished?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The test has been running for over 3 hours...I'm going to stop it. Please let me know what I can do now.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I've no idea why it has been running for that long as it's default setting is for only one hour. Please send in the log.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Can't upload the file, it's too big...Maybe I could run the test again and if it goes beyond 1 hour, I can shut it down and then upload the file?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The length of the test probably won't make the folder any smaller. What you need to do is open the original folder and split the contents in half and create two .zip folders. They need to be less than 500KB which is the limit on this site.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Having a problem in splitting folders in half.,,,need help...again.... I did run the test today for 1 hour and stopped it...it looked like it was going to continue. Now I have one more log .BTW, the computer froze again for a few minutes after I stopped the test and then shut down.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think I figured out how to split the files..I need to do one more split.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Part 2 of logs


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Last part of logs...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Well done for posting them. No sign of any major problems as the test continued without any errors, but the voltages being shown are of some concern. This can often be due to the software misreading, but we need to check in the Bios to see what that shows us. One of the voltages for the CMOS battery, if correct, is very low.

Boot your system into the BIOS, when the PC first boots up you should see a short list of options on screen, one of them will be for Set Up, a key will be listed next to it, you need to hit that key while the list is visible. When in the BIOS look for PC Health or similar, that should display a list of voltages, make a note of them and type it into your next reply.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll have to postpone the BIOS check for a few days...I'll be out of town, I'll do it when I return. TTFN


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, no problem, just post back when you are ready.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hello...I've just checked out the voltages that you asked for....reading from top to bottom, they are:
CPU Core...+1.200v; +1.05....+1.056v; +3.30v...+3.326v; +5.00v...+5.060v; +12.0v...+11.611v; 5VSB...+5.040v; VBAT...+3.216v


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Those voltages are all within the recommended tolerance levels, but the +12V is close to the limit of 11.4. It would be worthwhile having that checked with a volt meter when the machine is running something graphic intensive like a video. You might find when under a load it may be dropping below the recommended level.

Is the system still crashing regularly?

One other thing you could try, just to eliminate it as a possible cause, is to uninstall Rapport as it has been known to cause problems in the past, but I would suspect if it is that causing an issue it would be more inclined to cause a BSOD rather than a complete shutdown. At present anything is worth a try as nothing obvious has been found up till now.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The computer hasn't crashed lately, but I've only been using it for 2 days since coming home. I do have a voltmeter, but I wouldn't know where to do the testing. Should I uninstall the programs that I used in earlier tests or will I still need them later on?
I feel like I've taken a 'Trouble Shooting 101' course...lol...I have learned a lot. 
Thanks for all of your help!
I'm assuming that I could mark this post as solved.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

To test the +12V supply you need to go between any ground pin and pin 10 in the main motherboard power connection, this page shows the color coding and pin voltages: http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm

You can delete all the tools used and any saved logs just by right clicking on the item and selecting Delete.

You needn't mark the thread as solved yet until the problem has been fully resolved.

You're most welcome and let us know how it goes.


----------

